# Woking Nuffield Part 68



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies









Happy Easter









Good luck & take care
Natasha xx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow I'm first!!!! yayyy xxxx 

Thanks Natasha, and Happy Easter to you too xx

Ang x

(first time for me, so pls humour me in my excitement, lol )


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Hi there

Minow - i'm sorry you are feeling negative hun - but everyone is right - its very early days so try and stay    - if only i could listen to my own advice  

Emma - glad you had a good day - hope you didnt look like a chav scoffing your hotdog   

Sho and Angie - what are you like   hope that poor girl doesnt lurk on here  

Emerald - good luck this time hun - let us know how you get on  

Well I opened my big mouth far too soon as been spotting again today and i'm sure its getting more pink - its only when i wipe and poke   (i kno i know i'm not going to poke again  ) but its not good is it. What is going on with my body   This is what happened last time. I am just so fuc*ing pi*sed off that i've been robbed of hope yet again - dont i even deserve a couple of weeks of that? i'm so sorry to be so negative but just needed to get it out of my system as i dont want to worry dh with it - thank god for all you lovely ladies  

Ayway we are off out to the cinema and i'm going to gorge myself on popcorn - 

lots of love to everyone xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hatser keep positive lady, i have everything crossed for you.     

Hope everyone is enjoying ther sat night, i have nothing to do, dp put on the town as are all my friends. Going to paint nails and read heat in a min!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

evening all
ange pmsl at your mistaken identity thang!   

sho enjoy your choccys and hope dp is with you soon   

emma your day sounded lovely with the chavs   donuts an all  

pots glad you're being the hostess with the mostess! my dp has that title, i'm being the boring one doing my god damn it stupid assignment  

gill don't turf the birdies out .... naughty pots   go for a power walk instead...   actually feel slightly on the birdie side as mr and mrs blackbird have had two mishaps over the last 8 months   last time they built a nest next to the back door on a bush... and something got to the two eggs and this time in the front garden... it seems we're not the only ones having problems   so let the robins be .. they'll be outta there soon enough   i love robins   i know you'll let them be  

bendy and nvh yiiiihhhaaaarrrrr! must be a great feeling  

actually having a nice weekend with friends down, had some lovely expensive chilli/chocolates   wow that's something else quite genius.. so have allowed myself a few of those, enjoying some fine and expensive red wine too.. probably shouldn't but its not like i'm cooking any eggs or owt   

well more doing crappy assignments so have a lovely easter sunday everyone


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

[fly]  HAPPY EASTER [/fly]
​
Hope you all have a lovely Easter Day
lol
Minow x​


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Ola all 

Pots-Pmsl at you falling over...hope your not being a drama queen lady   glad you having a nice time with gran parents in law 

Alisha- oi theres nothing wrong with the doughnuts lady 

Sho-Stay   im fine thanks honey, just cant wait to get my trampette out and im going to be doing lots of stomach crunches 

Hatster-I so hope its implantation i know Tash and Bendy had it for a couple of days  

Minow-  

[fly]HAPPY EASTER ALL [/fly]


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hello everyone

Very quickie from me as have to be socialable with family on this lovely easter sunday  

Emma - sorry you didn't make it to brighton but glad you had a nice time anyway.  Feast is on today...    Had a great time shopping, I bought loads    including some support bras to sleep in from mothecare cause I don't want no droopy dollies on this bod if I can help it   

Gill - I got that text too   Hope you manage to get out on your bikes...i'm sure the birdies won't mind you disturbing them.  I can imagine you going for a lovely picnic today  

Ali - come back pllleeeeeaaasssssseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee  

Pots - can't believe you fell over    did you graze your knee    hope dh kissed and made it better you DQ    Glad you had a good healthy weekend and sorry you feel so down  


Alisha - glad your feeling better, sorry that you was so down.  It will all come good you watch  

Haster - pink spotting is fine, look at bendy, she thought she had af!!  And I had spotting so keep    AND STOP POKING  

Minow - Hope those   vibes have returned for you too 

Emerald - Good luck to you too  

Sho - we are having stew chicken, rice & peas, stew beef (not white stew) more of a braised beef dish, macaroni pie, plantain, sweet potato, crab and callalieu (sp) which is a typical trini dish, but obviously I can't have the crap  
Sorry that you couldn't move onto stimms but sounds like they've more than justified you continuing on de-regs for a bit longer.
Hopefully it will all be worth it in the end  

Angie - great news on your scan...all sounds really good and lovely lining I must say  

Hello to everyone else, so sorry if i've missed anyone    Happy easter sunday


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Good afternoon all,

A very Happy Easter Sunday to you xx

Can I just ask you all a quickie question....?
What is a good measurement for the lining to be? I was told mine is really good this time and will ask this tomorrow at my 2nd progress scan, but just wondered. What are they looking for it to be by ET? 

Have a good day, love Angie xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

hi all and Happy easter!!

Ange- you're is really good. I think they like it to be around 10mm at egg collection so you are more than fine 

Pots- don't worry about it. Just start taking them now. 

Alisha- have a good wekend and enjoy the choc 

Hatster- try to stay positive. I know its rough 

NVH- food sounds great!!!! enjoy it. 

Emma-  yep get on that trampette. I have foresaken mine for now. Just lots of gentle walking instead. 

nothing to report this end. Knackered and can't get enough sleep but fine. hot and sweaty as well 

Enjoy your sundays


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon

Tash-I love stewed chicken and rice and peas thats my fave   save me some save me some  

Sho-Just been on the trampette, i love it   kills your legs though  

Angie-Like Sho said you lining is really good, anything from 7 upwards is good honey and dont forget the trigger jab will increase that to another mm or so  

Well cleaned the house, been for a sunbed sat in the garden with the papers   also bought some houmous and pringles as d/f out tonight so a nice peaceful night in   going to watch the Joanne Lee's story tonight and have ok to read to  

Enjoy your evenings all


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Emma and Sho,

Thanx for your answers about lining thickness. Well, I'm hopefully going to have a nice squishy duvet in there if I'm at 11 and half at first scan. I'm scared I've peaked too soon now, and it'll start shrinking!! lol   I know, I know, it wont. I don't think you can help but compare everything to past tx's though can you and although everything seems far improved on last time, I'm trying no not let myself get too positive as a 'self defence mechanism'

Emma,...good on you with the trampette! I'm feeling like a big fat blob at the moment   Have a really nice peaceful evening. I'm terrible with Pringles, I'd eat the whole tube!!  x

Sho,...I hope you're feeling less sick hun. I'm the same as you with the sleepiness. I don't know with me how much is the drugs and how much is the extra stone and half I'm carrying at the mo' though. Have a good evening x

Tis quiet today, I bet everyone's out enjoying the sunshine x

Angie xx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hi girls!

Well, I am finally back online! Had the worse week ever! Puking, pooping, cramps, you name it, I had it!  At last I am healthy again and back to normal! Managed to lose 5lb whilst I was poorly but hey, that 5lb is back now! Been to Mum's today for Easter lunch which was lovely but definitely added on more lb's!   

Anyway, sorry I am waffling, just nipped on to say










Love and hugs
Tracy
xxxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Gosh it's quiet here this evening. I think everyone must be too busy scoffing chocolate  

Ang x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tracy-Poor you and over Easter too   glad to see your back  

Angie-i havent got any eggs   im not really a chocalate person   hope your ok


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

HAPPY EASTER LADIES


XXX


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Happy easter Cheesy  

Well not long been up have already done 15 mins on my trampette loving it   although achy legs this morning so must of done some good yesterday  
Off to next to buy some shoes for work then get some veg and off to d/f's mums  

Hope your all enjoying your weekend


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Afternoon all

Gosh its like a ghost town on this thread  

Angie - your lining is great but yep we always worry even if everything is going ok  

Sho - just listen to your body and if it needs sleep then sleep...don't fight it, its shutting down
so not surprising you are feeling like you are.

Emma - How was your peaceful evening    Look at you with your trampette     well done you on getting on it...long may it continue    Enjoy next and I bet you buy something else  

Tracy - poor you feeling ill over easter but glad your back to normal now  

Gill - I forgot to say yesterday that you're on countdown to tx again   When are you off to see MrS  

Well not much going on for me today, at home now and have to go to tesco to get the food in for the week with dh  
My sister gave me one of her pg books and I was looking at the bit about a womens body changing through the various weeks of pregnancy!  Well my stomach looks like I am 4 months plus already   all these bloody drugs no doubt    I guess it comes with part of the territory with ivf    Don't know how I am going to hide it til 12wks at work though  

Well enough waffle from me, catch you some time later if not tomorrow when you'll have all come out of the wood work no doubt


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hello everyone!

Hope you all enjoyed Easter yesterday- lovely weater this weekend!!  


Sho- hope you had a lovely long sleep last night    Take it easy chic!

Emma I'm jealous of you buying lovely shoes for work- we have to wear trainers of flat shoes like ballet ones which are just boring!  I'd love to wear a sexy pair of high heels- just not practical running after all those children!  Do you just bounce on your tramplet thingy or od a run kind of bounce?  

Tash- How are the sleep bra's?  When is it when you shouldnt wear underwre anymore?  Have you had a bath yet- not sure when we can again.

Angie you lining sounds good- try not to worry as it will stress you out!

Well i went for my second blood test this morning and will let you know how i get on when they call.  Have done lots of washing, gardening and relaxing this weekend, had a lovely time!  Shame to ruin it with work tomorrow!  

Well going to make some lucnh, will pop back later.

Take care all

Bendy


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi all hope you've all had a lovely relaxing time!!!

Angie- I agree that lining is super duper!! just try and relax    (she says) 

Tash- Im sure you will be able to disguise your little bump with all those floaty boaty summery tops that are out there poppit!!  glad you had a nice weekend  I am still waiting for af although I have felt crampy since Fri/sat! we are off to see God on the 14th, I really am scared this time    of over stimming,   of going under g/a   of wearing no make up and having naked toenails  of getting no embies & finally   of another bfn! so all in all im a tad scared!!!  

Em's- keep up the good work on your trampette   how was your home alone evening? you lucky pup!  

Bendy- good luck with those bloods Im sure all will be great!!!  

Pots- ahhhh sorry you feel over and were so sad hun!!   how are you feeling 

Tracy- how crappy is that being poorly here's are big fat   for you!!

Alisha- I hope your a bit happier matey!! I so would not evict "bob and the boblets"!! Naughty Pots   I have really enjoyed watching them, they are due to flee the nest according to my research   any day now, I really hope Im home , my Dad was saying yesterday, that he watched a Robin family intently one year, and as soon as the boblets left the nest, next door's cat got one!   

Minow & Hatster     

Hi to Sho, KT, Elly, Caro, Barney, Monkey, Karen,Ali, Myra, Nibbles, Luc, and everyone!! 

Right off to B&Q, I have been staining our new garden furniture and now Im going to get some new tubs and compost beacuse my herbs have gone all woody and I think they need a new bigger home!!

Catch ya later


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Caroline just called  and the level is lovely and high, it doubled and doubled again!!!  So im very pleased about that 

Take care.x

B.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

pmsl-Gill you and your bike    ohhh have fun composting i wish you were my mummy as i know you would help me compost etc   dont worry about tx your going to be fine AND your going to get a BFP   give god a kiss from me  

Tash-Went to next in Epsom its only a small one didnt find any shoes   and no nice bags either   so will have to pop to the bigger one around the corner from work tomorrow   didnt but anything else from next   went to m&s and bought some veg etc   glad you had a nice weekend and im glad your home i have missed ya   get loads of those floaty tops like gill mentioned you and bendy are so lucky being pg at the moment due to the tops and dresses coming out, h&m had some lovely summery floaty tops and dresses  

Bendy-   with the results im sure there doubling nicely   did you get a scan date tell me tell me   glad you have enjoyed your weekend   i jump on my trampette and jog the higher you lift your legs the more it works your abs too   and i do twisting while jumping too good for the waist and lower back


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Thats excellent news honey what are they now


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Scan is on the 24th - i forgot to say, so 2 weeks tomorrow!

Tramplette sounds good fun!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-How exciting honey bet you cant wait wonder if there is one or two  

Tash-Only 2 days till you have your scan   that has flown i must say, cant wait to see all your little scan pics


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

2 days- that has flown by hasnt it!  Do you get a copy of the pic to take home?

I think i will have one tucked in nicely, dont feel like there is two altho i would love it if there was- level is  826


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bloody hell Bendy   that has more than doubled   you will get about 3 or 4 pics honey from all different angles


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

i didnt know u got a few piccis- i cant wait now!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh yeah you get your moneys worth honey    its a different story with the nhs though i only got one


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Afternoon all,

*Tash*....as Gill just said, you should be able to disguise yr bump with all the long 'smocky' type tops out there at the mo'. No one would be any the wiser as so many of the clothes at the mo' look like maternity clothes anyway. It's a much cheaper time to be pregnant, clothes wise at the moment I think!! (or more expensive, lol as there's so much choice!) 

*Bendy*...That's great news about your blood tests, hopefully it's all feeling more 'real' for you now hun? 

Well guys, a bit of a surprise for me today!  I went for my 2nd progress scan and was due my EC this Friday originally, but they have now moved it earlier to Weds!! as I'm 'cooked'.  My lining is 13.2 now and I have some huge follicles that they are worrying about losing if they delay. I don't have as many follicles as I would have thought I'd have with the max drugs, but everything is far better than last time and I do have more follicles than last time anyway. I am under Mr.Riddle, but as he's on hols, I'll be having Mr.Curtis. I'm totally fine about it, not met him yet though, but heard he's nice.
So I now have EC this Weds (trigger jab tonight) and ET Friday. I'm getting excited now. 

*Sho*...I wont see you now on Friday,  unless my ET is around the same time as yr scan on Fri. (I don't know when it is yet)

Hope you're all having a lovely Bank Holiday and catch you all soon xx

Love Ang xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Angie- thats brill news hun!!        good luck with the trigger shot tonight!!!   

Bendy- well done   get loads of pic's  

Emma- Hope you get some shoes tom!! lace up's or buckles    

I'm all done now!! I've done my herbs, touched up the furniture and just going to marinade some chicken for the bbq and then we are going to watch cars  how old am I??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gil-86   well you look it anyway   so you have been up to your old tricks of touching things up have you  

Angie-Well done   im under Mr R too but Mr C did a really good job and got an egg out of every follie


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi again, just thought I would pop on whilst waiting for the oven to cook my dinner  

Bendy - brilliant news on those levels, its a relief isn't it.  What do you mean when do you stop wearing underwear    Sleeping bra's are good and comfy and I haven't had a bath yet    gonna wait til my scan to see what they say    I did another pee stick this morning  

Emma - what a shame you didn't get any shoes, its always the same isn't it    sounds like you've mastered the trampette..can just imagine you on there  
Personally I think these have been the longest two weeks ever...god they've dragged    I missed you too    Hopefully you'll be preggars too and can wear all that floaty stuff too   

Gill - hope you're enjoying your bbq   I had plans to do some tubs today but didn't get round to it...bought some summer bulbs and will do my tubs this weekend. Hope af arrives for you too     Don't be scared, everything will work out just fine this time     
I guess with all the baby doll tops out in the shops there is no excuse really..oh well, will just have to force myself to the shops then   

Angie - Whooohoooo good luck with your trigger tonight and well done on those follies and that lining.    I can't really call it a bump, more like fat  

Dinner should be ready by now so catch ya later


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Hello all you lovelies

Sorry no personals but just thought I'd let you know that I'm heading into lurk land for a bit. I was awake during the night with af pains, my boobs have started shrinking again and no longer hurt and today PMT has kicked in big time. I'm either crying or snapping at DH. I know you'll all tell me to be   but i really am not holding out much hope as I've been through this enough times to see a pattern emerging here!

Anyway I'm feeling the need to go lurk. I feel very selfish, I want to get excited about others news and all that's going on but PMT is making it nigh on impossible so I will stick me head in a hole for the next few days and re-emerge to let you know the outcome.

I just want to pass on all the luck in the world to Haster. and loads a love to you all.

Bye for now
Minow x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow    hope your wrong  

Tash-Come do some bulbs for me plleaseeee im not very good with plants


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

I hope you're wrong too Minow.    You still have a week, and anything can happen in a week, so many of the girls who get BFP's have signs of a bfn before hand. I know how you feel though, the 2ww is really the worst bit xx
I'll be joining you on mine from Friday xx

I've just done my trigger injection. It's a nice feeling knowing that's the last 'stab' (well apart from the general anesthetic on Friday).

Hope you're all having a good evening. x

Love Ang x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning All

Hatster havent heard from you hope your ok   

Minow   

Sho-Lets hope that shadow has disapeared and a/f has turned up   

Lucy-Havent spoken to you in ages how is bubs  

Tash-Good luck tomorrow   

Beanie-Where are you  

Pots-Anymore drama  

Angie-Good luck for tomorrow   

Hello to everyone else

Well im in the hell hole early   oh well at least its another 4 day week


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning all

Hi Emma, I'm still here, just keeping a low profile  .  Did you have a nice Easter?

Great news about your EC tomorrow  Angie.  Hopefully tomorrow is going to be a very lucky day for lots of us who will be there.  

Tash and Bendy, great news on your levels.  

Minow, I hope you're wrong too but can understand your need to lie low for a bit.  Really hoping that it all works out for you    

Hatster, how are you doing?  

Kate, Tracy, hope you are both feeling better now. 

Sorry for the lack of personals.  I was really busy at work last week and found it really hard to keep up with all the chat on here  Good luck to anyone who is at Woking today.

Quick update from me.  Lining was fine on Friday so all set for ET tomorrow lunchtime. Just hoping that at least one embryo survives the thaw.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-You dark horse   good luck for tomorrow honey im sure those little embies will survive   
Are you having the 2ww off


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Morning Emma, Beanie, if either of you are still here.

Beanie, good luck for ET tomorrow, mines's on Friday, so we'll be doing the madness of the 2ww together xx

Ang xx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Thanks Emma, can't believe how scared I am  .  Am taking tomorrow and Thursday off, planning to work from home on Friday and then back to normal next week.  .  

Of course, I hadn't thought of that Angie.  We can go mad together  .  Hope you enjoy your drug free day today.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah you two can go barking together


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning Guys

Just going to catch up on the weekend gossip and will then be back 

Hope you are all ok and had a great weekend

Ktx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Morning  -hope everyone had a good weekend

Angie - great news about your follies being ready early! Hope it all goes well tommorow and you getb lots of eggies   

Beannie - Hope it all goes well for you too hun - i'm sure those little embies will do just great  

Tash - is it your scan tommorow?  cant believe how quickly thats gone - bet you are getting excited arent you  - bet there are 2  

Minow - so sorry you are feeling so negative hun - i know exatly how you feel - i've been feeling   on and off all weekend - this is just the worst torture - you take care and you just never know   

Emma - sounds like you have been having fun on your trampette - arent you scared you gonna fall off or bounce too far over?  

Had a dream last night that i got a bfp - it was so real and i   when i woke up - i'm still getting spotting once or twice a day so not feeling very positve at all   just dont understand what it is


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Try calling woking honey and ask them   dont driver yourself nuts with it, speak to Caroline as she is lovely   and no im not scared i will bounce off the edge


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Hatster,

Not long for you and Minow now, I have everything crossed for you both. I must admit I'm NOT looking forward to my 2ww starting on Friday. I just wish I could skip to somewhere near the end of 2nd week 

It's wierd how we all seem to be in pairs, it'll be me and Beanie next and then Sho and Alisha I think. (sorry if I missed someone inbetween, I'm still using the 'drugged-memory' card)  

Ang x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Pots, I'm still laughing at the 'undergarments' lol, awww bless her. Did she get some? Your house sounds lovely.x

Beanie, I meant to say, what time is yr ET on Weds? Feel free to pop up and say hi if you feel up to it, (if I'm still there and if I'm not in theatre) or if you're there early. It was so busy on Monday, that we were waiting about 35mins in the end. We got talking to a nice couple though, so the time went quite quickly. (My full name is Angela Field, incase u do pop up and need to ask which room)

Love Ang x


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

I did ring them and they said to ignore it - it happens if pg and if not   so none the wiser really

Hi Pots - sounds like you've had a busy weekend - enjoy you new garden  

dont know what to do today - may sort my summer clothes out


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-How lovely of his grand parents to do that   glad you enjoyed your weekend  

Hatster-Nice to hear there so helpful


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

I know Emma - i'm going to want answers at my follow up


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Angie, do you have any idea what time your EC is planned for?  My ET is scheduled for 12.30pm (they will call me in the morning if there is bad news) so you may have already left.  If you are still there when I've been seen then I will definitely pop along to say hi as it would be lovely to meet you.   So Mr R is on holiday then?  I've never met Mr C or the new consultant (forgotten his name  ). Gonna be a nice way to meet them with legs akimbo     

Hatster, nice response from Woking then!  Keep   if you can.  It could just be because everything is moving around making space for your littel ones   

Pots, how lovely of your grandparents.  Glad you had a lovely weekend.  It is sunny on the coast today?  Very overcast here


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I need to get some summer clothes  

Pots-Busy day as usual


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Minow - hope you're wrong, I really do    its so hard to tell cause sypmtoms are so similar, but if you need time out then albeit.  Just do what you feel is best.

Haster - hope that spotting is good news for you    its a blood nightmare isn't it    I have everything crossed for you   Hopefully you won't be able to fit into those summer clothes    I need to sort out my clothes full stop!  WN were helpful then  

Emma - Doing tubs is easy, just fill it with compost and then plant your plants...petunia's, million bells & bizzie lizzies are great and they last all summer and look really pretty.  Make sure you get some trailing stuff too!  I always over stuff mine but everyone always comments on how lovely they look   Not going overboard this year with pots though cause they are a pain to water all the time 
Blimey you was in work early today   know what you mean about being in the hell hole again  

Pots - blimey what a busy bee you've been this weekend.  Glad you had a lovely time and you seem a lot more at ease...long may it continue    What lovely grandparents you have    Did you look like a hippy chick with your floaty skirt and flops  

Angie - well done...drug free night tonight and then all systems go for you tomorrow   

Beannie - I agree with emma, you dark horse! How did that happen that you are ready for ET    Well done on your lining and don't worry about your embies, I only had 2 and they both survived the thaw last year   

Hi Kate

Well as I said these two weeks have been sooooooooooooo loooooooooooooong! I can't wait til tomorrow but at the same time i'm so nervous! I am constantly poking my boobs, which is becoming a bit of a habbit   must make sure I resist at work    

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi Ladies - hope you all had a nice long weekend.

Bendy - Great news on the bloods. Hope you are feeling more relaxed now.

Minow - I hope you are wrong. But you do what ever you need too. We will be here if you need us.

Haster - hope you are doing ok. Sorry to hear you are not feeling so positive either.

Tash - Hope you enjoyed your Banquet. Good luck for your scan!

Sho - Your situation sounds really similar to mine. I went for my Baseline scan at QM after 19 days of D/R. They said that my lining was not thin enough and I still had to bleed some. I didn't really believe them as I had bled for 7 days already. Well I actually bled for 11/12 days (and not completely sure it's done but think so). I'm back tomorrow to see where I'm at. I also felt terrible on D/Rs and so was very upset about extending - the good news is, since my bleeding has slowed, my D/R symptoms are now much better. I hope you feel better soon too. Fingers crossed it is just a good thing that we are being made to D/R for longer and really get rid of that lining before we stim.

Emma - glad you had a nice day at the seaside with the chavs in their coats!

Alisha - sorry to hear you are down and worried about the finances. It must be very hard to add families into that mix as well.

Gill - hope you are feeling positive about starting again. I can imagine it must come with mixed emotions.

Angie - your post made me laugh "are you bendy? lol!!...er...no, I just do lots of yoga". Good luck for EC tomorrow.

Emerald - good luck for Friday.

Beanie - glad all was good at your scan on Friday. Hope your embies thaw ok. Keep us posted. My fingers are crossed for you.

Pots - Glad you had a nice weekend.

Miss TC - Glad you are feeling better.

I'm in for my 2nd baseline scan at QM tomorrow. I am feeling a whole lot better on the D/Rs than I was last week - don't know if it's because I'm not bleeding anymore (after 11/12 days) but I don't have the headaches and feel slightly less inclined to cry all the time. Hope it lasts! Please send me positive vibes for tomorrow.

Caro


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Caro-Glad to hear your feeling better     for tomorrow  

Tash-Do it for me pllllllleaaaaaaaaseeee you wait im going to grab your boobs then you will know there sore  

Pots-Send me your card details then


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - you know you can grab my boobs anytime    You know the best way to learn is to do it yourself, i'm sure you're more than
capable or don't you want to get your hands dirty    How am I meant to do them anyway  

Caro - good luck with your scan tomorrow and glad you're feeling so much better


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Wow what a busy weekend you have all had it has taken me ages to catch up on all of your gossip.

Ready here goes:

Firstly I have some good news for you Mi Mi has PM'd me and has some great news she has a BFP !! I have told her to come on here and post her good news but so sign of her yet so thought I would let you know that we have another 2007 BFP for WN

Angie great news that EC is being brought forward good luck tomorrow here is hoping you get lots of juicy eggies

Hatster and Minnow - keep positive hunnies, you are now on the home stretch dont forget and look at bendy she told everyone she had a BFN as AF was here and it turned out to be a bfp!

Bendy Great news on your blood results when is your 6 week scan - opps sorry no just seen my notes its the 24th so not long to wait now just another 2WW you will get used to them !

Pots glad you had a nice weekend and what lovely grandparents you have there not long til you start the rollercoaster now.

You too Alisha not long til you are on the roller coaster too

Emma hope you are enjoying bouncing away and I hope you have those big dollies well strapped in would hate to hear you get a black eye  

Tash good luck for your scan tomorrow, I know these last 2 weeks have seen like they have taken forever I bet you are going to be as bad as me and be wishing your pg through as you will now have 6 weeks to wait til the next scan and then 10 weeks for the next and then 18 weeks til it arrives!! I still have another 3 weeks to wait for my 22 week scan which I cannot wait for  

Sho sorry your tx has been delayed but as you say so was mine and look where it got me so dont panic as I too had a massive cyst that caused mine best to Dr for a bit longer and then to get a nice juicy BFP!

Gill dont be scared hunny hope AF arrives real soon so you can get some dates as I have my fingers firmly crossed here for you and its getting difficult to type

beanie good luck for ET tomorrow how are your embies doing have they given you any progress calls?

Emerald good luck for testing on Friday hope its lucky for you.

Nibbles glad you have told your boss here is hoping they can offer you part time

Caro good luck for your baseline tomorrow

well nothing exciting to report from me I am afraid getting fatter by the day, finding it harder to sleep but also getting more and more excited too I really wish I could fast forward time to August!

Hope you all have a lovely Tuesday and only 3 and 1/2 more days to go before the weekend!

Ktx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









AliPali Looking forward 
Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out 
Jules77

 Waiting for Appointments 









Strawbs apt with Mr R 4th April
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
babydreams219 25th April 
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Taragon with Nick Brook

 Waiting to Start 









Monkeylove IVF May/June
Wildcats - Now have the Funds Hoping to start in July
Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
ballimac
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Myra FET due to start April slightly delayed
Gill 
Miss TC Doner Match found ET due May
Virgo just about to start 2nd ICSI Short P.
Emma74 FET - hopefully with Blasts Follow Up with Mr R 20th April

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Nibbles - Starts DR 7th April Fresh ICSI
Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
Potsworth - now going to ARGC having monitor cycle then start on day 21

DownRegging









Caro01 - now having tx under QMR as free NHS DR started 18th March Baseline 4th April
Sho28 2nd baseline on 13th April
Alisha Baseline 13/4
Nibbles -

Stimming









Beanie35 ET Due 11th April
Angie EC 11th April 
Sumei

 2WW PUPO !! 









Minow 2 embies on board 7/8 Test Day 16th April
Hatster 2 embies on board 8/9 Test Day 16th April
Emerald

 Waiting for First Scan -  









NVH BFP 11th April for 6 week scan
BendyBird 6 week scan 24th April
Mi Mi 1 embie on board Test Day 9th April BFP !!!

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Charlies-Mum - EDD 6/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 30th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 19-10-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  

OMG I have just noticed I have less than 150 days to go YIPPPPPPEEEEE


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Kate-Sorry i dont remember Mi Mi    glad to hear your ok   and dont worry about my dollys they dont move anyway  

Tash-Just come to mine and show me  

Pots-Bloody cheat


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Beanie,

We have to be there at 7am, but you don't know your time till you get there. Judging by last time though, I'll still be there at 12.30 x
Good luck for tomorrow hun x

Love Angie x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - NO young lady   I think you're just being a lazy mare    its really quite easy you know    Try waving your dollies around at the garden centre, i'm sure some green fingered grand dad will do them for you  

Kate - Mi Mi pm'd me too, great news although I don't think a lot of people with remember her but as you say
its another bfp for WN    I know what you mean about wishing the time away and you never stop worrying  

Mi Mi -   

Pots - we might buy some ready made baskets this year as can't be bothered to do them


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Im going to give it ago, although my cats eat plants and flowers


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - why don't you get some of that cat stuff to put in the post to keep them away.  It doesn't hurt them, just makes them back off    You could get some really high ones so they can't reach.    I reckon you'll be fine judhing by your house decor


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Ohhh will get some tall ones then, bet the buggers still get to them  

Well i am having a colonic next week havent had one since last jan   so im sure she will clear out all the cyclogest that has got stuck up my bum   
Also been doing loads of stomach crunches along with my trampette bouncing and can hardly walk  
Also ordered Marilyn glenville vits too so i can get myself ready for next tx   oh and having reflexology too


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Blimey em, you're going to be miss super fit this year.... I wanted to have a colonic too....pmsl with all the bum bullet residue left overs  
I need to start swimiming but need to get another costume as mines probably too blood small    need a bikini wax too, do you think thats ok to have


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Its ok to have Bikini waxs Tash however I would stay away from the clonics for now. 

Emma if you get some Pepper dust and put it in your pots it should stop the cats from going in there however you do need to top the pepper dust up if it has been raining but it really does work- also helps keeps the squirrals at bay too.

We hopefully have a new patio being installed next week so we can then get on getting our garden pretty as all we have done so far is clearing it all as our driveway and garages are at the back of the house so we come in through the back all the time and at the moment you couldnt get a pram down the path with all my plants in the side boarded so I am having to dig them all out and put flint down  

Boy its quiet on here today maybe people still have time off work!


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Morning

Blimey you can tell everyone is back at work  

Hatster & Minow I still have everything crossed   

Pots- Blimey you were busy  how kind of your grandparents to offer to help you out   what a bummer that the sun isnt shining now you have a new garden!!

Tash- I cant believe its your scan tomorrow!!   what time is your appt?? you lazy mare buying your tubs, I have to admit I wasnt going bother this year, cos we are in for another boiling hot summer I reackon, and I really cant be ****** with saving washing up water to water them! so its just my herbs, sweet peas,lillies, toms and runner beans for us this year!!  

Em's- colonic   

Mi Mi   another   one for WN!!!

Beanie-nice to hear from you!! keep up the good work   

Sho-   you ok??

KT- wow an august baby, that will be so cool for parties in the garden when he/she is a tot!! 

Angie- enjoy your drug free day hunny!!! good luck for tom!!  

Hi to everyone I have missed


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Wont have it when having tx   just run up to although just spoken to her and she seems to think its fine also will pm debs as she had reflexology   
Bots my bum will be cleaner than yours  

Tash-Bikini wax should be fine, try asking on the bun in the oven..go on i dare youu   

Gilly-How did your bbq go last night  

Kate-What pepper   as in salt and pepper


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah it was nice albeit a bit chilly!! I let Neil do the cooking and I watched him through the patio window!!  we had king prawns & chicken and Neil had a burger too!!!!!!!!!!!

It freezing here today   

I think Kate means one of those pepper spray guns you use on baddies!! you know for squirting them in the eye, that will be sure to keep the buggers off   

I wouldnt want anyone to have to deal with my trotters, thats just unkind!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sun is shining in Croydon too pots  

I think i have a little stalker little miss copycat  

When i had my 1st colonic (go every 6mths normally) she said that poo from when i was young came out   not sure how she knew that but my stomach was nice and flat and my skin was great a few days later  

Gill-What you taking about your trotters for   pepper spray


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey gill - my appoint is at 3.40pm, so working in the morning    AND actually I am doing my tubs its just my baskets that I said I might buy    But know what you mean about it being a hot summer and watering the garden, it becomes a real pain in the butt.  But it does look pretty, just not going to do too much this year    (I always say that)  

Emma - you go girl, if I wasn't pg I would have definately had one!  I've been hankering after a bum flush for a long time but never got round to it  

Pots - you can buy cheaper tub elsewhere other than Ikea    I like to keep my lady garden in good shape, esp as I am feeling a bit more frisky these days    can't wait til after my scan to jump on dh's bones  

Kate - better book my wax in then and enjoy the gardeing, don't go doing too much  now  

Its lovely and sunny in Langley too, albeit through the window on the 4th floor


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Pmsl i cant believe you want to jump d/hs bones


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Go on then can just see Woody wagging his tail to get the bbq started   

I will take it as a compliment   make sure they know the ivf protocals, as one i went to years ago wasnt


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - yeh i'm gagging for it...part of me wants to wait til 12wks but then my hormones are telling me different.  I the book my sister gave me it says its fine, even deep penetration    

Pots - yeh can't see you holding out for 9 months, once those sexy hormones grab you there's no stopping it.  I remember cheesy was really horny when she was pg too.
I love burgers, I make home made ones too...they're pure beef...mmmmm fancy one now actually


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Fantail potatoes   

Tash-Keep your legs firmly shut you dirty mare


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right im off to next   

Laters


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Enjoy next em, hope you find those shoes you're looking for.  

Pots - I don't know what fantail pots are either


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

shop........shop...........shopping!!!   have fun Em's hope you get what your looking for!!  

Pots- Ive seen those potatoes, I saw that ghastly man Anthony worrel torrel guy do them on a programme!!   We flew into Maine sp   to pick some people up on the way back from Sri Lanka, I really wish we had gone to the Maldives for the 2nd week of our honeymoon!   one day perhaps 

Tash- have you and dh been talking names yet  

I have just put a colour on my hair I hope its ok, I dont want to look like Kat Slater again


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

What are you lot like, no it is actual anti pet pepper dust you can buy it in garden centers or in pet shops and it is just like ground pepper and you place it n the soil in the pots as cats and dogs dont like going near it as it makes then sneeze however Pots Chilli powder works too but is a lot more expensive

Who said Pepper Spray    

Gill i have been to the Maldives it is lovely, I stayed on Mearu Island which was a tiny island that only took 20 minutes to Kayak round which was lovely and the water is so clear and every morning when we were snorkling you would see these baby sharks it was great but on the way back the plane was full of people who had stayed on paradise island and they all hated it so stay away from the major islands and go to the small ones instead.

Pots I know what you mean about names however we have lots of girls names we like, Talia, Ella, Ellie, Francesca, Millie, Tilly but are struggling on the boys names I think we have settled on Henry Edward (Henry my dads middle name and Edward my hubbys Grandads name) so what are your favourites

ktx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

My cats name is henry Kate   love Talia  

Gill-Tooooo late you are Kat slater   

Tash-No shoes i like   but have some lovely skirts so will spend tomorrow me thinks


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Emma - cant believe you are having a colonic   god i couldnt face that  
hope you get your shoes  

Tash - wait tll our scan at least for   - i'm gagging for it to - had to sort DH out this morning in that department   

Kate - where did you get your patio slabs from   we are having ours done next month but I cant find any i like  

still not had a shower - i'm turning into such a minger


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Nice names kate - i love millie and Tilly for a girl


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thanks Em, glad you like our choices. Its a bit difficult with our surname as love Mia but Mia Thacker doesnt sound good she would be teased big style at school   

Hatster we have got our slabs from Adrian Hall we are having Autumn Brown Natural Sandstone (www.adrainhall.co.uk)


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

We are not meant to be finding out the sex of the baby either but I will be wearing my glasses for my 22 week scan in a few weeks     You watch I will be just like the girl in Shopaholic and baby!

Yes you are right Pots and I have persuaded Nigel to Henry you know what its like the women always win in the end


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I like Olivia for a girl and Luca for a boy it was Bailey but d/f has gone off it   if anyone nicks my names your dead


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Thanks Kate - will have a look  

Luca is really nice Emma - mmm must spak to dh about that    seriously its nice - where did you get it from - souns italian


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Dont know where it is from   but i like it think we heard someone on telly called it  

Pots-Deacon   as in joey deacon


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

You dont know who joey deacon is    probably before your time will pm you


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Emma you have the   in you today, how very very immature!! I have to admit to doing that Joey Deacon thing behind dh's back should the need arise!! 

When I was about 13 a mate and I were having our tea and my Mum had a visit from the local deacon, I can still remember how appaulled and totally ashamed she looked was as we spat our lemonade out when he introduced himself!!     kids huh


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill   and you say i have the devil in me


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

yeah its fine ta Pots, I was freaking out a tad when I was on msn with you, but its ok  

loose women is bloody good today, they are talking about that girl who was taken hostage and did that prog last night, I wanted to watch it but dh was ademant that it was wrong and disrespectful to the families of service people, so i


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

They are nice Emma, my step nephew is called Luca who is also an IVF baby but they live in Singapore so I dont seem them often, plus my nephew (on hubbys side) who was 8 yesterday is called Oliver and so is a good friends little boy who will a year old on the 19th so we cant really have Oliver or Olivia but I like both.

I must admit pots I am not overly keen on Deacon but like the fact thats its different we quite like Dominc and Alexander too


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Just to let you know guys that Debs (aka Charlies Mum ) is currently having contractions and is going into hospital tonight at 8pm

Good Luck Debs hope to hear about bubs really soon, Take Care and remember breath and push breath and push


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

I like Spence, Frazer & Lewis for boys & Annie, Caitlin and .....................wait for it.......... Molly Maude for a girl but dh is having none of that   personal choice I guess  

I have looked after some kids in my time with some interesting names Pim, Rudi, Bliss to mention a few ooooo  I will have a think on the way to the supermarket!! 

Bye xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


Oooooo Debs good luck, cant wait to hear all about it!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good old Debs she still had time to answer my pm 

[fly]COME ON DEBS PUSH THAT BABY OUT [/fly]

Pots-Why are you after me  do you fancy me 

Gill-Spence and Frazer how chavvy


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - I'm loving luca     I've just been on the next website, got a whole list of stuff to order now    or maybe I should wait til i go to the
shops  

Kate - there are a love of olivers and olivia's around.  I'm gonna find out the sex for sure, sod that waiting til its born lark  

Gill - hows the hair, kat slater yet  

Pots - you can't help but choose names...those potatoes sound lovely  

I bought a name book the other day    I quite like abigail...can't think of any for a boy though    I also liked freya & Charlie too.  Decisions decision  

Right off down stairs for a decaff latte    back in a momento 

Well i'm back...forgot to press the post button  

Good luck debs

Oh by the way...how common is it to get to your first scan and see no heart beat     I'm so


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Its not common so dont worry     leave Luca Tash I SAID IT FIRST ITS MY LITTLE BOYS NAME SO BOG OFF  

Pots-Maud   thats an old ladies name you silly southern coaster


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Go Debs.  Hope all goes well  

Tash, I'm sure I've read that only about 70% of scans show a heartbeat at 6 weeks although it could be wrong  .  I suppose it really depends on when implantation happens.  I know my little one was measuring 8mm at 6 weeks so I think implantation must have happened quite early for me and I was lucky enough to see the heart beating. Just be prepared in case you don't see it yet but I'm sure you will  

Kate, unfortunately it seems that I will only get a call if there is a problem in the morning.  So no news will be good news IYKWIM!

Lewis is my favourite for a boy but we couldn't decide on a girls name.  I like Emily but DH doesn't.  I like Rosie but our friends have beaten us to it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-I like Emily my friends Icsi baby is called that


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

I know, all the good ones are gonna be gone soon!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Well if any of you nick my names i will pull this post up to remind you i thought of them first   and then i will call my babies those names


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - i knew you'd come to the rescue  ok i'll leave luca alone but might have to steel the baby in the egg for my ticker until you get your bfp and then you can have it back 

Pots - thanks, I just wanna know if its all ok, there'll be me, dh and Ann H cacking ourselves beforehand  
Name some places down there where we could go for a lovely break....I've been checkin out this place...what do you think 
http://www.dartmarina.com/

Beannie - thanks for that  god help me if I get there and i'm too early for a heart beat   

/links


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bye pots  

Tash-You wont be too early for a h/b thats why woking do it at 6wks, they saw a baby in a sac at 5wks 3 days with me when i lost the other twin Mr R scanned me and said its too early for a h/b and to have another scan at frimley on the friday (6wks) and there it was a flickering h/b   so DONT PANIC  
btw that looks lovely how much is it when you going


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Tash, I know it's nerve-racking but you're gonna be just fine. You're gonna be worrying about this little one for the next 18 or so years so you better get used to it


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Will it be ONE OR TWO


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Thought you had gone


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - bye, but you could've had a look at my post beforehand  

Emma - not sure, we was gonna go last year if we got pg, but went to Thailand instead, but thinking about June time maybe    It looks lovely doesn't it. 
Ok shall not panic...well I'll try not to anyway    know my heart is going to be in my throat sitting in that waiting room though  
Oh Gosh, haven't even thought about one or two to be honest, as much as I would love two, I am really hoping for a strong one...you know my reasons    think i will admit myself into a mental home if it was two  

Beannie - yeh your right I guess...need to do some heavy breathing me thinks...where's that golden light when I need it  

Pots - I take that back


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

You cant keep away admit potsy   

Anymore pics of woody wood pecker  

Croydon is cloudy now  

Tash-How much


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - thanks for that, they all look lovely  

Emma - how much    Its cloudy here too


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash do not panic I am sure you will see at least one nice strong heart beat there, as I said this is nothing to wait for you wait when after tomorrow you have to wait another 6 weeks and then its on the NHS so when you get to the hospital for your scan you are still kept waiting we had to wait over 2 hours - thank goodness you dont have to have a full bladder anymore.

Dont forget even though you are looking for black shadows in the scan you are prone to PCO as we had looked in the books and seen we were looking for black circle with a shadow like apperance and when Lyndsey put the camera on the first thing that came on the screen were three black circles however it turned out to be my right ovary and was 3 cysts!!!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - why do you have to go    you love us better don't you  

Kate - thanks for that, I am hoping they tell me that my ovaries are still big cause I am relying on that to justify my large tummy  
Oh yeh, forgot about crappy NHS    thats gonna be a loooooooooooooong 6 wks but i'm gonna promise to relax a bit if all goes ok tomorrow    I just have this thing about seeing a heart beat, probably cause it goes from having nothing to suddenly beating away! Its such a blood miracle!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-pm'd you


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

ah bless pots.  

She is right though but once you have seen the heartbeat you can really start to relax as your chances of anythig going wrong once a heart beat has been heard are less than 3%


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - thanks hun, thats such a lovely thing to say  

Kate - gosh thats reassuring to know, wow feel better already  

Emma - gonna read you pm chick


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Good Luck for your scan tomorrow Tash, I'll be there tomorrow too for EC, so will think of you. It must be so lovely to be visiting Woking for your scan and not for part if your IVF tx. It must be the best part of the job for them too.x
Ann was raving about your embryo's when I went in there for an appointment the day after yr BFP. 
I said to her that I heard they had some lovely news that day. When I confirmed it was you I was talking about, she then knew it was ok to say that they were all comenting how beautiful your embryos were. She said, ''I knew last night'', so I replied, so did I, ner!! lol. She was sooo happy for you hun xx 

Luv Ang x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Buy a trampette


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Hello everyone - I've been absent for a few days and have no time to read back over so whats everyone up to?!!! 

I had a lovely weekend, my best friend visited with her boyfriend and her 12 year old daughter, plus her daughters best friend! we had fun though, went on a lovely picnic 

I hope everyone is well and had a nice weekend too, I have no clue where you all are so I will have to play catchup as I go


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Elly, glad you had a nice weekend  

Pots-Go on i dare you buy one


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

as in ketchup  

What is dq


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Angie - ahhhhhhhhh thats so lovely & thanks    Dh rang Ann not long after we did the test, she was very proud    You in early doors tomorrow then  
You might be gone by the time I get there    Bet you've got lots of juicy eggies waiting to be retrieved   

Pots - so sorry about the bmi and I can't help you cause I haven't got a clue    maybe if you ate less carbs that might help    don't cut them out but just cut down a bit  

Hi Elly - glad you had a good weekend

Blood work is getting in the way of ff today


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Oh yeah drama queen


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Oooo Nvh I'm guessing you have your scan tomorrow - wow the last 2 weeks have flown by! (well for me anyway!) I bet you are super excited!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Yeah i know   sorry i must stop these one liners  

Anyway im bored and need some appts this week so has anyone got a company in surrey i can visit who send out parcels


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Think its in the afternoon   

Pots i want a company who sends out parcels you fool


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

How di doody!!

I just had to pick up my bloods from the gp's my fsh is 5.6, so plenty of eggs in the old girl yet!! 

It was baby jab afternoon and it was packed full of women who had lost the ability to speak in a proper voice, one in particular make me want to vom!   Girls lets sincerely make a promise not to opening discuss how our babies just wont latch on to our nips or how badly they tore our lady bits so BLOODY LOUDLY in public places,  it really hacked me off   I so wanted to stand up and shout "Errr excuse me ladies like I really want to know that NOT!"  

sorry to go on so


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Listen love...like i need to worry about bmi     


Gill-Well done on the fsh


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi elly glad you had you had a good weekend missed you  

Gill go back and stand there and say that I dare you.

Pots my BMI was boarderline going from 28-31 in a month and back again so as long as its not too high over it it should cause a problem however cutting carbs and the usual, alcohol and sugars should help but try not to worry too much about it as the worrying is worse than having the higher bmi ni the first place

good luck tash and angie for tomorrow


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Yeah it was!!! and they all thought they were the only Mum in the world bragging as to who had the biggest engorged nips!!   NICE! Pots why are you not signed in to msn ??

Kate I so wish I had been brave enough  

Elly- Hi glad you had fun    we miss you

Tash- good luck for tom hunny bunny I will text you  

Emma- bet poor df is in for it tonight! your the   in disguise!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Why do you say that im being good  

Pots-Only appts for next week   will have to make some up  

Going home now ladies

Angie good luck for tomorrow hope you get lots of lovely eggies   

Tash-Good luck tomorrow   

Night all


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

I have had enough too been in the office all day on my own so I am off now catch you tomorrow as off to make a lasagne with low carb pasta before you asy anything Tash!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

kate - glad to hear it  

Pots/Emma - now behave yourselves  

Pots - my appoint is at 3.40pm   wish I'd changed it for a morning one now  

Emma- probably missed you now    have a good evening  

Gill - well done on those fsh levels   that must have been so irritating waiting in that room, surprised
you didn't say anything    Any sign of af yet    

Thanks Elly and yep its  dragged by for me  

Ali told me to send you all her love


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Afternoon everyone!!

just popped on to say Good Luck Tash for your scan tomorrow...cant wait to hear how it goes!  it will be something that you'll remember for a very long time- 

Mi mi congratulations on your bfp   

Pots your garden sounds lovely, how big is it, must be massive!  Aren't the flip flops in monsoon lovely!  

Kt i bet waiting for you 22 week scan is a nightmare!  Its hard enough waiting two weeks for this one!  Nice to hear your bump is growing!  

Good luck to everyone having ec and et this week, will be thinking of you   

Hatster and Minow- positive thinking only please!!  None of these negative thoughts!!

Gill  hope you have had a good day- is it still cold?

Will pop on later to see if anyones about but have to go and make dinner- we're having a roast yumm- got in trouble today for not doing nappies- i didn't want to lift 10 children up to do nappies.  Maybe I'm just being silly but I'm trying to be extra carefull??

Oh Ali pm'ed me a few days ago and asked me to pass on her love to- sorry i havent -  justsaw your post tash and that reminded me!  

Love Bendybird.x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

bendy - your memory is as bad as mine    enjoy your roastie    don't blame you for not wanting to pick up the children, I would be the same if I was you.  I'm sure it will be fine though but i'd wait til after my scan    Gonna ask about the bath thing too so will let ya know.

Thanks for the good luck messages everyone  

Time to pack up and make tracks me thinks....roll on tomorrow  

Update to post:  Good luck Beannie & Angie tomorrow


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie -      sorry i forgot   but i did say it this morning so is that ok  

Bendy-I dont blame you honey, im sure they will understand  

Off to bounce on my trampette in a min before home and away   cant bloody walk with that and the tummy crunches


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I cant wait to get a little further on and then i will go back to the gym on the bikes and treadmils and stuff!  I hope to work out pretty much as often as i can

Yor tramplette makes me laugh


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Leave my trampette alone Mrs    

Right off i bounce


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon girls,

I missed you all last week, but I wasn't up for posting. As you know the test was negative but it took until Saturday for A/F to show up and until then I didn't really have closure from the failed cycle. Now I am ready to get back on the roller coaster again and plan to try FET in June / July.

I am not sure if I told you that my SIL in Australia was having IVF but I am really pleased to say that she got a BFP yesterday. It is early days given her previous history so have everything crossed for a smooth pregnacy. 

Bendy - I was so pleased to hear your news. It sounds like you have really high levels  
Tash - I can't believe it is your first scan tomorrow. I can't wait to see the piccies.
Minnow - Sorry to hear you are feeling negative. Take care and I have everything crossed for you.
Hatster -  I hope that the spotting is a good sign for implentation. I have everything crossed for you.
Tracey - sounds like you have had a nasty bug. I hope you are better now.
Angie - Hoping that you get a bumper crop of eggies tomorrow.
Beanie - Fingers crossed for the thaw and you have good strong embies to transfer tomorrow.
Gill - I am done with A/F now so I am sending her your way! 
Emerald - Hope you are surviving the 2ww and good luck for testing on Friday
Caro - Good luck with your scan tommorrow.
MiMi - Congrats on your BFP. You must be so excited.
Em - Keep up the good work on your Trampette.
Pots - I have liked the name Amelia for a girl for ages as well. Don't really have any boys names though.
Debs - I was just thinking about you, as thought you were due soon! I hope you have a smooth delivery!!

Hi to Sho, Kate, Wildcat, Myra, Nibbles, Alisha and all you other lovely ladies.

Jules xxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hiya ladies

gosh I cant keep up with the chats these days   

Tash - good luck with the scan honey    

Emma - seems bouncing is your new found hobby  

Jules - nice to see you looking forward and a bit more positive   

Debs - take all you can and I hope it doesnt "sting" too much, sorry    good luck love, its worth every scream  

Angie - good luck for the collection    

Hatster      

Hi to all the others ladies, Bendy, hope its all settled in now  , Wildcat, Gill..... Muade  , Minow, Sho, Caro, Piglet, Tracey and Pots and anyone else I have forgotten  

Off to a spa on Friday for my birthday, dunno where yet surprise from the old man, just hope I dont end up paying for it in a roundabout way as usual    All I know is its £90 for a round of golf   soon got him to cancel that one!!!   

Hopefully we'll be in bed with some champers   doubt it but I can dream, see what I can get out of him when he's two sheets   

love to all
cheesyb
xx


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Evening

Angie - all the best for tommorows EC - hope it all goes well  

Beannie - same to you - good luck for the thaw and ET tommorow  

Tash - this time tommorow it will all be over and you will be even higher on  !! i'm still betting    sure you wont need it but good luck anyway x

Jules - thats lovely about your SIL but must be tough at the same time -june will come round in no time and i'm sure it will be your turn  

Thanks cheesey   - have a lovely time on friday - did he really try and book golf ?   

Bendy - better to be safe than sorry - sod the nappies for a few weeks   

Emma - hope you had fun on your trampette  arent you a little bit old for home and away?   

Gill - fantastic fsh   no stale eggs for you then  

laters everyone  

ooops nearly forgot to say hi to Ali if you read this - hope you are doing ok hun - was thinking about you today when i popped out to bourne valley


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Hatster how you feeling?


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Ok...off to get myself prepared for EC tomorrow   Thanks for all your good luck wishes xx

Just want to say, Good luck to Beanie for ET tomorrow and to Tash for her scan tomorrow.

Catch you all when I get home.

Love Angie x


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi

Cheesy- have a fabo time hun!! you make sure you get spoilt!! you deserve it!!    happy birthday!! 

Jules- lovely to hear from you   you go girl for being so positive and hopping back on the rollercoaster     for your FET

Tash- good luck tom hun  

Bendy- do work know?? I dont blame you for not doing nappies, I wouldnt either!! 

Angie - good luck for EC, hope you pop tons of eggies  

Beanie- fingers crossed your embies behave, loads of    for you too!!

You still bouncing Em's??  

Hi to everyone!! Im off for a early night tonight, I havent been sleeping well and dh says I have been grinding my teeth for England, stress head I reckon!!

Im out for a 5 mile walk with Mum tom we are going a country park in Southampton and doing the "leap loop" whatever the hell that is?   its a walk that takes you round the coastal paths of the Solent I believe, I hope I have as much energy as my crazy Mum when I hit 65, I better have I will proberly just have got my bfp by then!!  

Anyhow nighty night!!


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Just been to Tescos to stock up for the next week or so.

Thanks for all your good luck messages girls.  It means a lot  

Good luck to you Angie.  Hope Mr C manages to find lots of nice juicy ones!  Hopefully if you're still there when we have finished we'll pop along to say hello.

Hope all goes well with your scan tomorrow Tash.  Will be thinking of you  

I think Sho might be at Woking tomorrow too so if you are Sho then all the best. 

Good luck for your scan too Caro.  I really hope that you get some good news tomorrow and can move onto stimms.

Hatster and Minow, still thinking of you both


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Evening All

Gill-Have fun tomorrow   and yeah i finished bouncing at 6pm   on to the stomach crunches before bed  

Beanie-All the best tomorrow sweetie im sure those embies will be just perfect    

Cheesy-have fun friday, he better look after you or i will be around to    him 

Angie-Good luck again  

Tash-Good luck   

Sho-I know your lurking   good luck tomorrow i hope you get some good news and can start the stimming   

Pots-What u doing online  

Hatster-your never too old for home and away   although you probably are


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

just popped on to say
good luck to ange     hope you get good juicy ones  
Good luck to beanie and your frosties       

good luck with your scan nvh   

well done minow and haster     

congrats to mi mi     

debs ... hope it all goes splendidly


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Girls

Just a quickie as not long in from work and i am bushed

Just wanted to wish Tash goodluck for scan tomorrow, carnt wait to hear your news hun  

Angie, goodluck for e/c, hope you get loads of lovely eggies  

Beanie, goodluck with e/t, will be thinking about you all  

Hi to everyone else, i will pop on tomorrow after work to catch up with everyone else

Luv Myra xxx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Jules - Good to see you back. Well done on your decision to have FET in June/July. Really hope this will  be the one for you.

Beanie - Good luck today. Sending positive thoughts to your embies.

Angie - Good luck for EC today. I'm sure Mr C will do a fab job.

Tash - Good luck for your scan. Bet you'll drive yourself mad waiting for this afternoon.

Cheesy - have a fab time at the Spa and enjoy your Birthday. Sounds like a lovely treat your Dh has planned.

Haster & Minow - Hope you're doing ok.

Gill - Enjoy your walk. Sounds lovely - especially in this fab weather.

Hello to Emma, Sho, Myra, Bendy, Alisha and everyone else. Sorry if I've missed anyone - don't think I'll be able to think straight til I get back from my scan. Really hope all is ok now and I can finally move on to Stimms.

Caro


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Hi girls, just a good luck quickie from me.
Tash....cant wait to find out how many baby NVH u have on board, bet u and DH are so excited   
Angie...good luck for EC today, hope Mr C gets lots of juicy eggies   
Beanie...good luck for ET   
Hatser and Minow....sending you guys lots of    for test day
Sho....hope you can start Stimms real soon   
Miss u all
Love Ali xxxxxx


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Hi Ali


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hi Ali, thank you for your message.  Really good to hear from you - hope you are doing okay  

Cheesyb, hope you have a lovely time at the spa.  Who's looking after Neve whilst you are away?

Caro, hope all goes well for you today.  

Good luck Tash  and Sho 

Hope all has gone well Angie  

Well I have just had a very scarey moment!  When I spoke to Caroline yesterday she said that they would only call if there was a problem with my embryos.  Well 5 minutes ago the phone rang and my heart sank, it was Woking!  Anyway, can you believe that they were calling to tell us that 2 of my embryos have survived - yipeeeeeeeeeeee. Were they trying to give me and DH a heart attack!    Both embryos have lost a cell (now 7 cell) but doing okay.  Now have to hope that they stay strong   .


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Beanie - that must have been such a fright! Really pleased to hear 2 are doing well. Good luck.
Caro


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Beannie - thats great news    bet you and dh are sooooooooo relieved   good luck with ET today   

Angie   

Sho    Hopefully you'll be feeling yourself in no time after today  

Emma - hope you enjoyed your bounce last night and your stomach crunches.  They say sex is a great form of exercise too so why not bounce on df  

Ali  

Gill - enjoy your walk today with mummy, don't forget to drink loads.  I'm jealous cause the weather is lovely today.  Did you hear it might be 27 degress on Saturday  

Hey caro - how you doing  

Cheesy - happy birthday for Friday, hope you enjoy that spa  

Myra - thanks for popping by to wish me luck, hope you're doing ok  

Hey Alisha  

Haster - how you feeling      I really hope I will be on   later  

Bendy - I am going to start swimming if all goes ok today....they say you should do gentle exercise so just check out 
the bike etc beforehand  

Pots - anything nice planned for today    

Jules - so glad that you are on the road again and looking forward, thats great news.  Well done SIL too  

Hello to everyone else  

Well I had a terrible night last night    I couldn't sleep for worrying about my scan today    I had some darkish coloured cm   last night, and then got para that af was gonna arrive.  I then started to get slight af cramps so I was a bit of a wreck.  My boobs aren't as sore today so all in all feeling so   today for my scan. Been prodding them all night and this morning   Don't know why I am so freaked out....


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Morning all!!

hope you all had a lovely Easter.

NVH- i sent you a text and you ignored it!!!!  Good luck with your scan anyway. Can't wait to see how many are in there. 1...2....3!!!!!  

Ange- I'm sure you're already there now, but good luck.  Hope you have lots of good news for us later. Disappointed I won't be seeing you, but we'll catch up next week or whenever you're ready

Beanie- brilliant news that your embryos have survived. hope everything goes well today

Caro- Hope you can move on to the next step. I know how frustrating it is believe me 

Emma- Happy bouncing!!

wildcat- Glad you had a good week 

Jules- great to see you are back with a vengeance. I hope you and your dh are doing ok now.

Ali-  great to see you on here. I have been thinking about you 

Hatster/Minow- How is the waiting going? hope you girls are holding it together 

Well I hope I've got all the important stuff there. I'm only reading the last couple of pages before I post at the moment so no doubt I am  missing lots of important stuff, so sorry if i have. As for me, the swings have slowed right down , but my GOD!!!  these hot flushes are something else!!  Oh well, hopefully it will be over come Friday and we can move on to the important bit  My pussy is in the hospital as well!! max the cat has gotten himself dehydrated, God knows how tere's always loads of water down, off his food and as a result has ended up anaemic  Well we are hoping we will get a call in a bit to go and pick him up. He's been on a drip and should be feeling much better now.  Men eh!

Hello to , myra, bendy, Mr W, cheesy, alisha, pots, gill and everyone else I have missed xx


----------



## Yellowheart (Nov 23, 2006)

Morning 

Tigger Heinz Emma- Why wasn't i allowed online last night 

NVH- Wishing you so much luck for today. It's only natural to worry, i think that there is nothing that anyone can do to take the worry away, just know that you don't have to wait much longer now till you can see bubs   

Sho- Good to hear from you, poor Max in the hospital. Is it an actual pet hospital or a vet  Glad moods have calmed but naff that you are still getting the hot flashes 

Beanie- Hurray! Glad both Embies are defrosted  Goog luck for ET 

Angie- Good luck for ET too 

Hatster and Minow-  

Cheesy- Have a lovely dirty  weekend 

Caro- hope you can start stims soon 

hi to everyone else 

Well you will all be very pleased to know i have not contracted HIV, Hep b & c etc  i rang for my results earlier and all was fine. Feel so silly but i was soooooooo worried something would stop Tx and now i can get excited!   

Just waiting patiently for AF, hope she is on time 

My friend is coming over today to have a DVD day. We might sit outside in my garden if it brightens up


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hiya Sho - I didn't ignore your text honest    I'm getting quite a few and as you know it can get a bit pricey replying to all of them...(gosh that sounds really tight doesn't it)   I was having a bad night but I really appreciated it and was gonna text you today   
Roll on Friday for you and hopefully those hot flushes will be a thing of the past, although they say its gonna be 27 degrees on Saturday  
Hope your pussy gets better soon  

Pots - well done on your results, see I told you there was nothing to worry about    The sun is shining here today...obviously not in Devon    Its gonna be really warm later so I say definately ditch the dvd and go out in the garden


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Morning all

Nvh - good luck today hun, I can't wait to find out how many!   

Beanie - Woking must have scared the c**p out of you! Glad everything is ok though, good luck today!

Gill - just think of the calories burned while walking! I'm sure if the weather is good it will be a lovely day

Jules - Glad to see you are back and still fighting. We could be cycle buddies again!

Cheesy - your weekend sounds wonderful - enjoy every second  

Emma - I hate stomach crunches. I'm now back at the gym and it took me 2 hours yesterday to go through everything I am supposed to do, I'm not enjoying it at all yet, I hope I will learn to love it again, but I'm now on my 12 week countdown to treatment (which I am looking at starting on or around the 26th June.)  So I have to work my butt off to lose this weight!

Sho - How are you, must look for you on MSN and catch up

Caro - good luck with your scan, I'm sure it will all be ok.

Angie - I hope you have lots of lovely juicy eggs today!

Bendy - Don't go lifting anything too heavy yet - take it easy and get someone else to do the lifting!

Hi to everyone else, sorry if I missed you but I've not read back too far!


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Morning

ahhhh tash you poor thing   its not surprising that you are bricking yourself about today honey - the build up is so huge isnt it but i'm sure everything will be great and you will be posting exciting news later today          

Sho - hope your pussy feels better soon - those hot flushes sound horrible but hopefully not long now until you can move on

Caro - good luck with the scan - hope you get the ok for stimms  

Beannie and Angie    hoping its all going well

Wildcat - good luck at the gym - at least you have the best incentive to do it  

Pots - have a fun day in the sun  

Bendy - must have missed you last night   i'm doing ok at the moment thanks  

Minow - if you are around hope you are doing ok  

have a good day everyone


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Sho - hope your pussy (cat) is feeling better soon.

Pots - glad your bloods were all ok. I know you were worried about them.

Tash - I'm sure all will be well but I can understand your nerves. Not long to wait now.

Just back from my 2nd baseline scan and my lining is down to 2.5 and I have started Stimms (nurse did 1st injection). Hooray! Thank you all for the positive vibes and good luck wishes. I am sooooo relieved. I have an injector pen which seems pretty cool and I think I may even try injecting myself although don't hold me to that  

A very relieved, stimming, Caro


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Afternoon all

Caro-Well done you must be over the moon  

Sho-Hope max is out soon and feeling better poor thing  

Tash-    

Beanie-Bloody hell   no wonder you cacked your pants   well done those embies will be fine im sure  

Angie-Hopefully your out of theatre eating your sarnie  

Wildcat-Get a trampette for home im loving mine you cant get me off it  

Ali-Love you honey  

Alisha-Good to see your back here  

Hatster and minow    

Gilly-Enjoy today  

Pots have fun with your friend, what dvd are you watching nothing dirty i hope  

Hello to everyone else


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Elly - i'm sure all that exercise will pay off in the end, besides what an incentive to work towards eh  

Haster - I really do hope so, glad you are doing ok   

Caro - well done on that lining - wow how thin   The injector pen is so much easier...happy stimming   

Emma - where ya been, missed ya


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Had a meeting in horrible Brixton locked my car doors just in case i got car jacked


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - OMG    glad your all back in one piece and don't blame you for locking your car doors esp in your bmw  

Everyone's gona awol on here


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Good luck for later text me text me and tell me how many


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon girls,

Caro - Well done on moving on to stimms.  
Angie - Looking forward to hearing your news later. I hope Mr C managed to get a bumper crop of eggies.  
Tash - It is only natural to worry. I hope the scan this afternoon can help put your mind at rest  
Gill - Hope you are having a lovely time on your costal walk. I wish I was out in the fresh air rather than stuck behind my desk.  
Beanie - Glad to hear that both embies survived the thaw and may they continue to grow nice and strong.  
Sho - Sorry to hear you have a poorly pussy! I hope he gets better soon  
Wildcat - If we start in June, then we will definately be cycle buddies  
 to everyone else  

I am definately feeling more positive this week. I have booked a follow up appointment with Mr C for next Tuesday to see if he can suggest any reasons why this cycle didn't work, and talk through the FET and then depending on the outcome will book an appointment to go and see Mr S.

Hope everyone is having a nice day.

Jules xxx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Jules - if you can afford it then i'd see MrS anyway cause you've got nothing to loose.  Even though my ana's were high MrC didn't want to prescribe me the meds so glad I went to see MrS for obvious reasons  

Emma - will text ya  

Right off in a moment to freshen up before my dildo cam, which will hopefully be my last one


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Jules-Mr S also tests for nkcells mine were sky high and Tash's were high too so maybe worth going to see him anyway for peace of mind  

Tash-


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Afternoon!

just popped on to see how Ange and Beanie have got on, but no news as yet 

Emma- glad you survived Brixton  How's the trampolining going then <a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZSzim055YYGB%2526i%253D10%252F10%255F8%255F11%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank">









Jules- really glad you are feeling more positive. I hope Mr c can give you some positive news when you go and see him.

NVH- HOld tight! Not long to go now. I hope it is the last time you experience dildo cam.

Caro- that is one thin lining  I haven't stopped bleeding since last thursday. two weeks tomorrow. So annoying. So I'm hoping that my lining will now be thin enough to satisfy Mr c or Mr R if he is there. Great news anyway that you're on your way. I've used the pens before they are really easy to use so you should be ok doing it on your own.  Also the needles are finer so less stinging 

Wildcat- sorry I missed you earlier. 

My pussy is still at the vets. they are worried that he won't eat and that his iron level hasn't risen much since yesterday. Bloody animal!!  Hopefully the vet will ring soon and we can go and collect him.

Catch you all later


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Sho-  that is me isnt it on the trampette   im loving it i bounce for about 15 mins per day atm, but i do go on more than once per day   how are you finding it i do ache all over did you feel like that   hope little max is ok naughty max give him a smack bum for worrying you when he gets home    
Im sure your lining will be lovely and thin for friday


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Sho - I'm sure your lining will be thin enough by Friday. I was getting paranoid as although I was still bleeding, it wasn't loads. But even that must have made a huge difference. Hope you are doing ok on the D/Rs - I have not enjoyed that experience.

Does anyone know will WN let you use Injector pens if you want to? Or are there some disadvanatges of them (other than paying for it of course)?


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Afternoon everyone  

Tash come back on here and let us know how the scan went as soon as you can-and we want pictures!  

Beanie bet your thrilled to bits that you embies are doing well...well done!   

Angie hope you have lots of juicy eggs and are feeling ok  

Caro good to hear your moving on to stims, well done not long to go now   

Hatster glad your doing ok and hanging in there chic  

Pots glad to here your not diseased !!  only 10 days till you begin tx, are you getting excited?

Sho hope your cat feel better soon  

Kate lots of bump rubs for you  

Hi  to everyone i haven't mentioned  

Well i have just finshed work for the day, I'm so tired i have just hoovered and now I'm going to do nothing till DP comes home, then will go food shopping!

Love Bendybird.x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Get some kip


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hello all

Caro, am so pleased that you can move onto stimms at last.  Sounds like QM know what they are doing after all - that is a mighty thin lining!  Well done and good luck with the pen (I wish I had had one of those)

Sho, hope you get some positive news on Friday    And I hope your cat is on the mend too.

Jules, nice to hear that you are feeling more positive and I hope Woking can give you some ideas as to how to move forward with your treatment.

Good luck Tash.

Thanks again to everyone for your good luck messages. They must have worked as I am now POPU with 2 x 7 cell embryos onboard!  Am chuffed to bits.  Mr C did my transfer which seemed to go well, now the wait begins .....

Angie, sorry that I didn't pop along to see you.  My transfer got put back and we didn't leave until just be 1.30pm so assumed you would have already gone.  Hope all went well for you this morning  

I'm not going to try to list you all but hi to everyone else that I haven't mentioned above.

xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Beanie-Well done lady   now the madness starts


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Beanie well done     Roll onthe next 2 weeks!   

Tash should be there now!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah and woking should be quiet now


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

I know - you need to pm me when she texts as i wont be here when she gets back and i just cant wait that long!


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Howdy-

Beanie- congratulations  yes, now the waiting begins  hope it is a relatively stress free 2ww and a great outcome 

Ange- where's the news hun 

Emma- when I first started the trampoline I didn't find it too bad, but then you've got to remember that even though I am a big girl, I had to do a lot of fitness for the Army, so it felt like moderate exercise for me compared to an hours squadded run with some dick head shouting at you to keep up  I found it got the tops of my thighs which is no bad thing when they're my sizr   Pilates sit ups and crunches are killers and Im not doing them at the moment, but they are meant to be really good for toning up. you'll get used to it and be able to do 45 mins in one go soon 

NVH- I reckon you are being scanned now!!  I reckon its 2!

Caro- you can have Gonal F and Puregon at WN, but I think they tend to use menopur first. MR R said initially this was because it is alot cheaper but there are other reasons. Gonal F and Puregon are pure FSH nothing else. Menopur has a bit of LH in it as well as the FSH. Hopefully you won't need to find out, but I think they see how your body responds first time round, and make decisions about changes later. So if someone didn't respond well to Gonal F then they might try menopur the next time, but if you are happy with a pre filled pen and you respond well, there's no reason why you couldn't ask to stay on it. Personally, I would change drugs if my cons thought it would improve the overall result. anyway, hopefully you won't need it   

As for the bleeding it has been petering out since yesterday thank God. such a drag!, but hopefully worth it in the end.


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

I reckon its one bigun     

Sho-45 mins   that wont be happening i can tell you that now   glad the bleeding is settling down  

Bendy-Will text you when she texts me, as i will let her post as its her news


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Yea of course - thanks chic i think one bubs too


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

you can do 45 mins. you just put something on that you want to watch and bounce away. It goes quick 

right then, I reckon she's having three!! One has split into two!!


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

3    bloody hell imagine that!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

OMG just heard from Tash


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Beanie on being PUPO! So glad your embies did you proud.

Come on Jules and Tash... eagerly waiting for your news.

Caro


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

LOL


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

theres 2 isnt there? tell me tell me    

Beannie - well done hun - great news


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Any news on Tash yet?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Cant say a thing


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - you are a meanie!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

she would    me


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

lol keep them all waiting Em!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Right im off home ladies

Have a fab evening  

How many babies has tash got


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

just wink once for 1 and twice for 2 Emma - we wont say a thing


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Lol 

Answers on a post card


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi Girls,

Beanie - well done on being PUPO. I hope that the next 2 weeks fly by and you get a BFP.
Angie - I hope everything has gone well with E/C today.

Come on Tash and get home so you can post your news ...... 

Jules xxx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Sorry girls Tash is coming I think   I was on the phone to her maybe its my fault she's keeping you all waiting!! 

Beanie- splendid news       now buckle upi for 2 weeks on the crazy train!!     what well behaved embies you have!!  

I'll catch up when Tash has arrived and posted


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm back  

Well its been a right little busy thread this afternoon hasn't it  

Right then to the matter in hand....

OMG ITS      Never prepared myself for 2!  Thought about seeing a heart beat or mabye non at all but never in a million years did I think 2...OMG!!!!
Ann just said 'I bloody Knew It'  

But its very very early days so obviously taking one day at a time...one is 3.1mm which is spot on and with a good strong h/b.  The other one is 2.7mm which is just a little smaller than it should be but Ann said it could have implanted a day later and even tho at first the heart seemed slower, the more she poked the stronger it go, so it may have just been the angle.  
Never in a million years did I think my little body would allow 2 to implant so it just goes to show you.
So me and dh are in shock big time....my lack of symptoms don't mean a damn thing  
My head is in such a daze!
I have 3 lovely piccies, one of them together and the two others are of them on their own...ahhhh although all you can see is a little dotty blur really but when you've seen the h/b you know its real!
Still can't f&cking believe there are two in me    

Am off to grab something to eat with dh, sorry for the lack of personals but dh is waiting patiently for me  

Well done Beanie - good luck on your 2ww   

I sent texts to everyone on here I had in my phone but some of them didn't go through    so apologies for that!  thanks for all your lovely replies  

Elly - sorry I missed your call but I was still in the scan room..hopefully you got my text anyway


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS TASH

              

XX


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Well done Tash - Emma called me as I was away from the pc but I'm over the moon to hear your news!!!

My phone isn't working properly at the moment, can't seem to hear people on the other end, and I didn't get your text   I think it's broken


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Tash, hun well done, yippee, 2 beanies, so pleased for you and dh    so excited for you both

Beanie, so pleased for you to hun, well done hun, 7 cells thats great news

Angie, hope all went well with your e/c today, hoping to hear good news of loads of eggies

Sho, goodluck with scan on Friday

Caro, well done on starting the stimms

Jules, glad to hear you are moving forward, goodluck with your follow up with Mr C and FET

Ali, lovely to see you posting today, have been thinking about you  

Hatster & Minow, hope things are going well with you both

Hi to Emma, Wildcats, Gill, Alisha, Fingers, Oskaira, Piglet, Pots, Karen, Barney, Kt, Cheesy and everyone else


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-Love the smilies  

Myra-Hope your ok


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Tash-         how cool will that be DOUBLE TROUBLE!!!!!   so very very chuffed for you both!!!!!!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Ems, not bad hun, got my appt on 8th May, so looking forward to that

Hows you, exciting news today for tash

Bendy, sorry hun, i never said hello, looking forward to your scan news also hun


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Myra-Fine thanks honey, seeing mr r next friday   

and im excercising like mad at the moment, going for a botty clear out and loads of reflexology so keeping busy  

Off to watch home and away now 

Laters all

Tash-Im going to nick one of your twins


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Emma - you will have to fight me for it, I live closer to Tash!


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Home & Away, how sad is that  

Goodluck with the botty clear out, rather you than me, dont like nothing going near me rear end  , quite fancy the reflexology though

Hope the meet with Mr R is positive hun

Enjoy home & away, although it is still s**t

Luv ya


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Tash Congratulations!!

Double trouble!  This is such good news i have had a stupid smile on my face since Emma texted!  

WooHooo!

Changed my scan date - its on friday week now, 20th!  At 3.40- good news for you ...so when they gave me the choice of that or 2.10 i went for 3.40   

Love ya!

Bendybird.xx


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi Myra- nice to hear from you hunny bun!! do you have a mega list of questions for yout follow up?? how are you feeling about starting again??  

Elly- keep up the good work at the gym matey, you sound motivated  

Anyone heard from Angie  

Any news on Debs??  

Bendy- good appt time choice!!   you did'nt tell me yesterday  , do work know your Preggers??


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Sorry Gill- yea they do know im pregnant- told them about the IVF so had to tell them the outcome.  Only a few people know but im sure it will spread like anything with the amount of gossiping that goes on....thats what happens when 40 women are all working together i suppose  

I wonderd about Debs to earlier, hope she is ok


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ahh so its the girls that moaned about you not doing nappies!!!   to them!! stuff em hun!!!

I just checked but there has'nt been an announcement as yet!! hope all is fine Debs


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Guys,

Thanks for all your well wishes. Sorry I took a while to come on here today, I left Woking about 1pm, but was hurting quite a bit this time when I got home, so have been resting up in bed. Dh has just brought the laptop in for me (it seemed a bit more achey this time, dunno why), anyway, first things first.....

*OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Tash!!!! twins!!! yay!!!, you go girl *      I was thinking about you today. I bet your still in shock!! I can just imagine Ann's face too  Congratulations to you and yr Dh hun xx

*Beanie...*..I'm glad your ET went well today. Don't worry about not popping up, we left about 1pm anyway, so yeh, you would have missed us anyway. There were 7 EC's today and I think Mr.C was the only consultant, so he did well getting down for the ET's too!! He must be knackered lol

Ok...now for my news....

They got 12eggs  ( 7 are mature, 3 are just behind and may catch up, and the other 2 are a bit further behind)
I am very pleased, but must admit, I thought with the extra drugs this time, there may be more (last time I got 7 usable eggs) 
As I said though, I'm really pleased and just hope they do well for ET. Last time Ann thinks the BFN was probably due to the embryos not being of the best quality, so at least they have a couple more to choose from this time, plus my lining is that bit thicker.
Now it's the wait for the phone call in the morning.

Hi to the rest of you, sorry for lack of personals, but am propped up in bed and it's not the most comfortable position.

Thanks again for all your lovely messages xx

Love Angie x


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Well done Angie      

Good to hear you got plenty of eggs and good luck for tomorrow, will keep everything crossed for you!

Tash im still chffued to bits for you- how are you and dp bet it is all a bit odd really!!

Bendybird.x


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Tash - So pleased to hear you news    Double Trouble!!
Angie - Glad to hear that you got a good number of eggs. I have everything crossed that they get jiggy tonight so you have plenty of quality embryo's for E/T on Friday  

Have a nice evening everyone and talk tomorrow.

I had to kick DH off his computer so I could check on Tash/Angies news so can't be on too long!

Jules xxx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening!

NVH- I told you so!!  Great news. So pleased for you. Two babies and your family is complete in one hit. Fab. Take care of yourself

Angie- That is really good. 7 good eggs is plently love. You take it easy now ready for Friday. 

Hi to Pots, Jules, Ali, Gill, Emma, Wildcat, minow, Hatster, Alisha, Bendy Myra and any one else I miss.
x


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Tash - I'm over the moon for you my love

Angie - well done you. Rest up now and get that body of yours ready to welcome some lovely embies in!

Beanie - well done to you too my love    

SHo - sorry you've had to hang on for longer but here's hoping that its to get everything absolutely perfect so this will be the one for you  

Hiya everyone else. Sorry no more personals but head all over the place right now (hope you're doing better than me Haster!   ) The waiting continues! still feeling very af ish, fairly weepy and just now was getting really strong stabbing pains inside somewhere, didn't feel like ovaries but who knows. Boobs have shrunk and don't hurt anyway near as much so I'm guessing that's the Pregnyl out of my system now. Mind you they are still fairly large but then often are in the run up to af. Still getting the odd hot flush, but then this weather could have something to do with that....could carry on ss for England I guess but then I know you've all been here and done this so you all know what it's like. Really really trying hard to stay   You girls are so inspiring the way you manage to carry on.....me, well I'm a bit cr&p but I try!  

lol to you all
Minow x


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Minow       

Hope its your time Minow  

xx


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Thanks Cheesy - I really do want to join the club now, but then don't we all. If af doesn't arrive on friday then I think I might start to get hopeful as I'll be closer to test day than I've ever got before! Keeping my legs crossed till then! DOn't think I've ever prayed so much in my life....and in such a glamerous way....with my knickers round my ankles every time I visit the loo!  
Mx


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Tash - just heard your wonderful news              

Welcome to the club hun   - its a bit of a shock when they tell you, isn't it, as although you know its a possiblitity, you never really believe it could happen to you, and then 2 heartbeats pop outta the screen at you and scare you witless for a moment   Give it a couple of days to sink in, and then you'll have to start to rethink everything you thought you already knew   You'll more than likely get the OMG reaction from people you tell in the first instance, but even if they inadvertantly say things that you really don't want to hear, stuff 'em, because you have been truely blessed and will realise that more and more as the weeks go by.

I wish you both much joy, and if there's anything I can help you with, just ask, although its still pretty new to me too. My friend who had twins many moons ago told me I'd have boobs like asteroids - and I think she's right   I seem to have an @rse to match too which she forgot to mention................... 

much love


ps - get yourself another ticker with twins on it


----------



## BBpiglet7 (Dec 16, 2006)

Hello to everyone, and I hope all you ladies on the 2ww are hanging in there.

I hope you're all feeling good and positive at whatever stage you're at - I've missed such a lot, sorry  

  to you all


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

can you bludy believe it - we have had a power cut and its only just gone back on  nearly 4 hours later 

Tash - i just knew it    fantastic news hun - i bet you wil be in shock for a while yet      

Angie - well done on all those eggies - hope the call goes well tommorow

Minow - i'm feeling very negative too hun - had pink spotting and lots of af cramps today so it will be a miracle if i get to test day - take care xx

catch you all tommorow xx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Have a quick question - not a worried question cos im on pain or anything jjust i dont know the answer and wondered really and i like to know just in case  

My bloods were good and rising like they should.....can the pregnancy still be an ectopic or is it ruled out cos the levels went up- last time with the ectopic they rose but only slightly  


Chat tomorrow after work.

Bendy


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Hey ladies

Tash, wow!!! Fantastic news! Twins







What a dream come true 

Love to everyone
Tracy
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Bendy-Why do you think its ectopic honey are you in pain  

ANgie-Well done chick  

Minow    

Hatster-Tash had the pink stuff before testing so stay   

Piglet-I told tash already to change her ticker and she still hasnt done it   hope your ok and your not puking and poohing everywhere


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Hey y'all

Thanks for all your lovely posts    Trying to keep a level head and not get too excited as its early days and you know me...I just like to worry worry worry  

Emma - you won't need to nick one cause you'll have a batch of your own soon    Nice chatting to you today.  What do you think of my ticker    Only borrowing it until you get yours  

Gill - thanks for calling, you kept these people waiting  

Pots - glad you had a lovely day with your friend and lovely to see you so  

Elly - same goes for you, although mine would be the wrong colour for you and Chris  

Angie - well done on those eggies and best of luck for that phone call in the morning   

Minow - stay strong, you're doing great.  Only a couple more days to wait   

Haster - bendy thought she had af remember and look at her. She had pink spotting   
Yeh you were right about my double trouble  

Bendy -    lets hope that the 3.40pm appointment brings you lots of luck for your scan on the 20th     Your post made me    Yes me and dh are still in a daze  

Myra - good luck with your follow up with Mr R

Piglet - Yeh I guess I will be pm'img you for advice as this is a whole different ball game to what I had planned in my head so watch out   Although my boobs seem the same and as far as know my butt is still the same size, can't say the same for my stomach though.  I have two huge follies though so that could explain things    Got myself a brand new ticker, although when I put my due date in of the 6th Dec it said 5 wks 6 days so had to change it to the 5th  

Sho - Did you tell me I had twins    Who'd of thought eh...little tiny me    Hope you don't have too many hot flushes tonight  

Tracy - what a lovely smiley  

Jules - hope you didn't kick dh to hard  

Thanks cheesy - am a bit worried about swimming now  

Right off to bed for me as I had a crap night last night worrying, now I probably won't sleep due to excitement  

I hope I didn't miss anyone


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening!

NVH- i didn't tell you that I thought it was twins, no, but I did say earlier to Emma and someone else. Forget who now  they both said it would be one and then I said, ok, then, I bet she has 3!!   So, did Leslie forcast twins then? 

Bendy- you're not in pain are you? 

minow- hang on in there. I hope you get to Friday as well  I've got a lovely image of you now with your knickers down praying to God . I remember doing a similar thing at college but I had my head down the toilet!! 

I'm starting to feel a bit left out now with all these lovely BFP's. If I'm not joining you soon, you'll hear me screaming in guildford!!


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Hello everyone.  I'm really sorry I haven't been about much recently - just had lots going on  

Now I know I am very behind but ......

Bendy -    I am so pleased for you hun - has it started to sink in yet

Tash - double drouble - wow!!!!!  Fantastic news, I am so happy for you  .  You're so petite, where are you going to store two?  

Sho - sorry that you weren't able to move on as quickly as you wanted but I just wanted to wish you so much luck for this cycle.  I am keeping everything crossed you get your much deserved BFP xxx

Angie - well done on the eggs - all the best for ET

Beanie - what a fright you must have had, so glad your little embies made it    Congratulations on being PUPO xx

Caro - good luck for your progress scan - hope you don't have any horrible s/e of the stimms

Haster & Minow - I know you must both be going out your minds but stay   .  Not long to go now xxx

 Gill - how are you hun?

Myra - for various reasons we decided to postpone our FET until next month - our implications meeting is on 8th May too!  Do you have a rough idea of dates for starting -w ould be lovely to be cycle buddies.

Hello to everyone else - I won't name names as I'm bound to miss someone but thinking of you all.  Really sorry if I have missed anyone/thing important xx


----------



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91644.0

This way for Debs ( Charlies Mums) news!!


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

evening all - couldn't get on to ff all evening 
BUT what fantastic news!!
OMG! nvh big congrats to you!!    how amazing is that     bet your up there somewhere   have a lovely evening

Ang well done hun thats great news   wishing you all the best with that morning call   

beanie well done hun  too  yay! two onboard!! that's great news... actually didn't realise they went in so quick after the thaw  ..so did they defrost in the morning and transfer in the afternoon? but that call must have been a heart stopper !

no news from debs then?

sho pmsl at emma on the trampette!!  

minow & hatster stay  now girls  you've got a few more days to go...

emerald how ya doing? fingers crossed for friday 

karen how are you? did you go on holiday? sorry d-reg brain 

hi fingers how are you?

right that's enough of the colours its taken me far too long!!
hi to everyone else  Pots, Jules, Ali, Gill, Emma, Wildcat, Bendy no negative thoughts now  , Myra, caro, and tracy and any one else I miss.


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Congratulations Debs & DH on the birth of baby Amy   , what a lovely weight as well, congratulations to you both

Love Myra xxx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Just a quickie as I have to got to Slough for a Customer visit so won't be on today. So I just wanted to say   to Tash on the  . Wonderful news!

Well done Angie on your EC. Hope the call today brings good new.

Excuse my brevity and lack of personals. Will be focused on important things (FF) tomorrow!
Caro


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

What lovely news from Debs and Simon too.
Really good piccie in the gallery.
I know I've already said it but........

[fly]  WELCOME TO THE WORLD AMY [/fly]

Another day of waiting here!........

Minow x


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Wooo hooooooooooooo Congratulations Deb and DH on the birth of little Amy! Wonderful news


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS DEB AND D/H ON THE BIRTH OF LITTLE AMY  ​
         

Well into the shower for me then to next to get some lovely summer clothes


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Well done Deb's & Simon massive congratulations!! welcome to the world little Amy        

Angie- great news hun!!      everything crossed for the call this morning!! hope your a little more comfy today!!  

Tash- how are you feeling today?? dh was well chuffed for you both when I told him last night, he sends his love!!    

Em's- you off today then?? happy shopping, we are off to Gun Wharf tom, I think my lovely sugar daddy's credit card may take a severe bashing!! 

Morning Pots my darling!!   what you up to today  

Hi to everyone, happy Thursday!!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill   have fun with your sugar daddies card   no im not off i just havent got any meetings so thought i would do something productive and go shopping before going to the office  

Laters


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hi guys sorry I couldnt log on yesterday to post any thing I could only read the thread and it was torture as I knew everything but felt as if I had my mouth sealed shut!

Tash Congratulations and twinnies too we told you, you had more than one in there!!! Has it sunk in yet or are you still in shock? Have you been down to your GP's to book in and get yourself registered yet if not do it soon so you only have to wait 6 weeks til the 12 week scan otherwise the wait might be even longer and I know what a nightmare you are with waiting!!.

Debs and Simon congratulations on little Amy I am looking forward to hearing how it all went.

Beanie Congrats on being PUPO hope the 2WW isnt too painful.

Caro congrats on getting to stimms

Angie great news on your 12 eggs have you had the call yet to say how many have fertilised?

Helllllllloooooo to everyone else, just about to update the list and then back in a mo

ktx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Updated List of WN Ladies 

 Honorary WN Girls currently not on tx 









AliPali Looking forward 
Mr Wildcat - We all love him loads
Fingersarecrossed - Taking some Time Out 
Jules77 Going to start a FET in June / July

 Waiting for Appointments 









Strawbs apt with Mr R 4th April
Layla - 1st Appointment 11 April
babydreams219 25th April 
Saz24 - Waiting for NHS apt April / May
Taragon with Nick Brook

 Waiting to Start 









Monkeylove IVF May/June
Wildcats - Now have the Funds Hoping to start in July
Scaredy Cat
LadyTara
Emerald
HopeSpringEternal 
Miracle1978 
Steffan
ballimac
BarneyBear
Jellybabe 
Sarah38
Budgie

 Waiting for AF to start TX 









Myra FET Apt 8/5/2007
Gill 
Miss TC Doner Match found ET due May
Virgo just about to start 2nd ICSI Short P.
Emma74 FET - hopefully with Blasts Follow Up with Mr R 20th April

 On 21 day wait to start TX 









Nibbles - Starts DR 7th April Fresh ICSI
Karen 1975 waiting to start FET
Potsworth - now going to ARGC having monitor cycle then start on day 21

DownRegging









Sho28 2nd baseline on 13th April
Alisha Baseline 13/4
Nibbles -

Stimming









Angie EC 11th April 12 Eggs
Sumei
Caro01 - QMR

 2WW PUPO !! 









Minow 2 embies on board 7/8 Test Day 16th April
Hatster 2 embies on board 8/9 Test Day 16th April
Emerald
Beanie35 2 embies on board 7/7 Test Day 25th April

 Waiting for First Scan -  









BendyBird 6 week scan 20th April
Mi Mi 1 embie on board Test Day 9th April BFP !!!

 BEANS ON BOARD 









Pawa - EDD 2/4/07 
Beckers - EDD? 
Freddy - EDD 16/07/07 
MrsG95 - EDD? 
I wish - EDD 
KTx - EDD 3-9-2007  22 week scan 30th April
LUC - EDD 1-10-2007  
Citygirl EDD 12-10-2007 
BBpiglet7 EDD 19-10-2007 TWINS  
Oskira EDD 19-10-2007 
NVH BFP EDD 12-12-2007 TWINS  

 Woking Babies 









Cecilia - Sebastian born Tuesday 22nd August 2006 weighing 8lb 8oz 
CheesyB - N'eve born Monday 22nd January 2007 weighing 6lb 3 oz 
Wildcats - Matthew Christopher Stuart Russell 22nd January 2007 born sleeping 
Jay Jay - Lewis born Tuesday 23rd January 2007 weighing 7lb 8 oz 
Miche21 - Amy 6lb 6oz and Lucas 6lb 5.5 born on Friday 16th March  
Charlies-Mum - Amy Joan Cooper born 11th April 2007 weighing 8lb 3 oz


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Morning all

Wohooooo Tash, I am so delighted for you and your DH  

Well done Debs and congratulations to you and Simon.  Welcome to the world Amy.  

Angie, well done for EC yesterday.  I hope you are feeling a little more comfortable today and all the best for the call this morning.  Hope those embryos are dividing nicely.  

Minow and Hatster, still thinking of you both.  Another day closer  

Happy shopping Emma.

Pots, sorry to hear that you're feeling poorly again.  

Morning Gill, forgot to ask yesterday, how was your walk with your mum?  Happy shopping today.  Hope you manage to find lots of bargains.

Alisha, my embryos were frozen on day 3 so I think that must have been why they were thawed in the morning and transferred in the afternoon.

Hope the meeting goes okay today Caro and hope the injection goes well tonight.  

Bendy,   .  Not long til your scan now.

Karen, May will soon be here.  

Morning Kate, Myra, Fingers, Ali, Tracy, Sho, Wildcat, Jules, Cheesyb. xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Morning all

Debs - Massive congratulations to you and dh and ofcourse Amy      

Gill - ahhhh give this to your dh    have fun shopping, wish I was doing that today instead of sitting at my desk  

Emma - i'm jealous, I want to go to next....doing some online shopping today cause my clothes are just too tight, have half my zip on 
my skirt open today    

Pots - whats wrong    why aren't you feeling too good, are you coming down with something  

Alisha - what a colourful post that was  

Karen - how ya doing   

Caro - enjoy sunny slough  

Kate - No it hasnt sunk in yet but its early days yet so just keeping an open mind if you know what I mean. I have another scan on 2 wks with WN   so don't have to wait that long at all, my life seems to be full of 2ww's at the moment    Got an appoint with the gp on Tuesday   Its all go go go  

Sho - OMG I think I would have definatlely fainted with 3    I'm still in shock that there's 2, esp cause I feel normal really apart from a bit fatter that is    Your time will come....hopefully all this good news will give everyone a   boost.  All that crap is so worth it in the end.

Minow/Haster - hang in there...not long to go now   

Angie - hope you get some good news this morning   

Beannie - Hows your first day in PUPO land    

Well I am shopping at the weekend, I am desperate for clothes.  All my size 6 petite's are just too small now


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Thats it now Tash you will never see size 6 petite clothes again LOL     welcome to the fat club !!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - those bloody cysts are a pain in the ar&se    it must be so frustrating    
Yeh I am only 5ft    
I might just buy some maternity clothes in next and H&M    Mind you I could probably just get away with buying normal stuff
in a bigger size.  I like the look of those trousers with the baby bump band thingy  

Kate - I am definately intend to see my size 6's again next year for sure, i'm gonna make sure of that, but for now who cares


----------



## Sally W (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey Ladies
I remember this thread from when i was having tx......It was now where near as busy then as it is now......Boy you guys      
I fell pg on 1st IVF, under Mr Riddle, and as you can see i now have 11mth old twinnies, Adam & Jasmin, born 20/05/2006....Cant beleive they are nearly a year old.
I know cecelia, and have met Sebastian....He is georgous......
Can i be added to your recent list of WN girlies.......
I wish you all the luck in the world, and hope i am reading soon about all your positive stories.
Take Care.
Sallyx
PS....all this talk of a size 6.....the only time that comes into my life is in my shoe size!!!!!


----------



## AliPali (Aug 21, 2006)

Congratulations Tash....i new it would be twins, i am so happy for u I cant stop smiling              
Beanie...congrats on being PUPO   
Debs.....welcome baby Amy......looking forward to seeing some pics.
Angie...well done on all those eggs, any news yet??   
Minow and Hatser thinking of you guys, not long to go know   

A quick update from me......had an appointment with Suzy the councellor who i would recommend, she arranged for me to see Caroline the embryologist and a senior nurse, who were really helpful, especially caroline. She said my eggs were fine, no need for assisted hatching, the 7 cell i had was really good and she did not think i need to be looking at donor eggs at the moment. They were all surprised about the cycle i have just had and never imagined they would collect 15 eggs, she said next time they would probably keep me stimming for a bit longer as alot were immature and also she thought Mr R would put 3 back. Anyway while we were waiting to see the nurse Caroline came back and said she had spoken to Mr R and he is happy for me to have another go and will put 3 back. We are still taking some time out and hope to have another go sept/Oct, if i can persuade my DF. Have an appointment with Mr R in June so watch this space.

Love you all
Ali xxxxxx


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Ali what a really positive outcome from that meet then..that's great hun   

sally they're gorgeous    congrats!

great news debs & DH on baby amy wonderful lots of love to you all     

nvh size 6  

Beanie well done .. i have to go back to work the next day too   

sorry you're feeling poorly pots  

morning everyone


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ali    Thanks hun, its mad isn't it  
As I said before, thats great news about your appointment with WN and all looks really promising for your next tx     Hopefully df can be persuaded by then once you two have had some time out.  Keep doing what you're doing to control those fsh levels and I reckon you'll be in for another bumper crops of eggies again, and as they will keep you stimming for longer a lot more mature eggies at that.  
Take care hun, miss ya loads on here  

Pots - see ya, hope you feel better soon 

Hello Sally - congratulations & you must be very proud of your twins.   Are the up on the wall of fame in WN    Yeh this lot can chat for england sometimes


----------



## wildcat (Jun 1, 2006)

Debs congratulations on the birth of little Amy - you must be chuffed to bits!! 

Alisha - Congrats on being PUPO! 2 lovely embies!! well done

Nvh - those elastic band jeans are great - I loved mine! 

Hi to everyone else - just a quickie as i'm busy again today and must get on with it!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Morning

Tash-When is your due date is it the 6th did you say  


Ali-As i said to you before great positive news  

Sally-Twins are lovely  

Pots-Hope you get better soon


----------



## gill73 (Nov 6, 2005)

Ali-      you came back!!! Im so glad you are looking to the future and that your appt's went well!!! just keep working on df, cant wait to see you back on here full time!!!

Hi Sally, lovely to hear more    news from WN!! ahhhh you must be sooooo proud!!

Pots- where are you stalker??  

Tash- say goodbye to your size 6 skinny jeans hun! its leggings and winnie  the pooh novelty socks for you lady!!!

Hi Elly  

Well Emma what did you get?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Gill-Going tomorrow instead customer problem came up that i had to deal with


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Debs - congratulations on the safe arrival of baby Amy     looking forward to seeing a piccie

Sally - hi - your twins are so gorgeous  

Ali - good to hear you are moving forward and hope you can persuade df- did you really find the councillor useful? she doesnt just sit there nodding off in front of you? have been thinking about making an appt but not sure  

Angie - hope its good news hun  

Well i had some red bleeding when i wiped last night and was awake a lot in the night with af pains - its stopped for the moment but i know its all over - i just cant stop   - off to lunch now with a heavily pg friend which probably isnt the best idea but got to get out of the house.

catch you later xx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-Try testing tomorrow morning as its really getting you down isnt it     hope your wrong though


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

if i'm not bleeding maybe i will - its is really getting me down Emma because i just dont think this is normal. WN just brush it off but there has to be a reason. seriously thinking abot getting an appt at the ARGC as i know they check progesterone levels and alter drugs accordingly.
Anyway i'd better go
bye for now


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hatster-I feel the same and thats why i can feel me taking my frosties elsewhere like the argc as i know Mr R will not do what i want   get an appt after this cycle and we can go there together


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Hatster hope its nothing to worry about and keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Sally I will add you to the list and what lovely twins you have


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

ladies

Gosh - a few days away and so much has happened!

Debs - congratulations on Amy's birth  

Tash - great news hun    double trouble!

Mimi/Bendy - congratulations - bet the days are dragging until your scans  

Sally - congratulations on your twins

Hope all you PUPO girls are staying sane. Hope we see loads more BFP's    

Hello to Emma, Gill, Sho, Angie, Ali, Kate, Piggy, Pots, Alisha, Beanie, Minow, Hatster, Caro, Jules, Wildcat, Cheesy, Myra, Miss TC, Nibbles, Fingers and anyone else I have forgotten.

Well we had our nuchal scan and thank goodness everything was fine. Bubs was a little wriggler and did not want to keep still so it took longer than expected! 

Take care 

Os

x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Os great news on scan its wonderful to see isnt it.

Wow this is getting to be a real busy positive thread at the moment lets hope we are all with BFP's real soon WN seem to be doing a great job at the moment (with a little help from Mr S!)


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

Afternoon ladies,

Debs - Congratulations on the birth of Amy  
Sally - Your twins are so cute.
Oskira - Well done on the scan. It must be such a wonderful feeling to see bubs on the screen.
Hatster -  I hope the bleeding isn't getting worse. I still have everything crossed for you.
Minnow, Emerald & Beanie - I hope you PUPO ladies are alright as well and I have everything crossed for you. 
Ali - Lovely to hear from you. It sounds like you had a positive meeting, and I really hope you can persuade DF to try another treatment.
Emma & Tash - Thanks for your advice about Mr S. We have booked an appointment to go and see him on Sat 28th April.

Jules xxx


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Afternoon guys,

I'm afraid it's not good news from me this morning  
I got the call and only 1 out of the 12 fertilised normally, some didn't survive and some didn't fertilise normally.
DH took the call, as he said Catherine didn't sound positive for our little lonely one that's left. 
they are calling in the morning to let us know if it divided successfully etc and if we still have an embryo to transfer tomorrow.
I have been trying to ring them today though and have left a message as I want to know sooner rather than later if it doesn't make it.
It seems really unfair as I was on the highest drugs this time and Sue said to me yesterday that my lining is pretty much as good as you can get. It seems a waste having a snuggly comfy duvet in there now and possibly no little ones to make use of it. 
I said to DH though that we can look at it 2 ways, firstly if our one little one doesn't make it, it wasn't meant to be, and if it does make it, then maybe it was that particular little ones time to be, and the others didn't make it so that this one would definately be the chosen one to be put back.
We are both fine, just quite ****** off, and after having 2x icsi's quite close together, if we don't make it to ET tomorrow, then I've definately had enough for a while. 
If it's not meant to be, then we will look forward and concentrate on our plans to move house, lose weight, and look forward to our next try (which will be our 1 NHS funded cycle at Salisbury after I turn 36 in Nov.)

We are crossing everything that our little solitary embryo is a fighter though and will let you know when we know.

There's so much wonderful news on here at the moment, and it gives everyone else hope that it CAN happen against odds and the battle will be worth it in the end for us all if we don't give up.

Love Angie xx


----------



## oskira (Jan 30, 2007)

Am so sorry it was not better news Angie.  
i hope and pray that your little embie is a fighter and that ET goes ahead tomorrow    

Os 
x


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Angie   You and dh must be going out of your mind with worry    But I don't know if you remember but didn't debs and cheesy have just one embie and look at them now with their little ones, so it is still possible.  I have everything crossed for that little embie and i'm sending it lots and lots of     dividing vibes.  Stay strong hun  

Haster - keep resting, you know your body better than anyone else and I am so hoping that you're wrong.  Hope that bloody witch stays away from you and that you are just experiencing some implantation bleeding   
            

Wotcha Emma  - how very rude of that problem to come up when you wanna shop    

Oskira - well done on your scan...got a new piccie for us to see  

Jules - great news on your appointment with MrS, hope he manages to sort you out and fill you with positive vibes for your next go.  He certainly did that for me and some others on here    We're going to see him on the 28th April too at Park Side  

Gill - i'll say goodbye to my jeans but i'm not gonna start with the winnie the pooh socks...I have to draw a line somwhere


----------



## Jules77 (Mar 7, 2006)

*Angie* - So sorry that you didn't have more positive news today. I really have everything crossed that your one special embie that has made it this far is a fighter and continues to divide ready for transfer tomorrow.  

*Tash* - I am at parkside on the 28th at 12.30. What time are you in?

Jules xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi all!

Just popped on to see how Ange got on  Sorry it isn't the news you were  hoping for, but as they others have said, there are loads of girls who have gone on to have healthy babies with one embryo, so although it must be very hard for you, do try to stay positive  I think I would be the same and would like to know any news sooner rather than later, so I hope you get a call soon and that it is some good news for you  

Jules- hope your appointment goes well.

Hatster/Minow and Beanie- thinking of you all 

NVH- there are some lovely tops out there that are ideal for early stage pregnancy  All you need are some of those expander thingies for your own bottoms and you'll look stunning in the first trimester  I love looking at maternity clothes, but I think I would be frightened to buy any   Don't know why

When is monkey back from her hols then? Has it been three weeks yet? 

Max (my cat) is still really poorly so we couldn't go to the sea side as we  had planned today. we are trying to get him as nurished as poss to sort out his anaemia but his back end still seems weak to me so I am worried about that. We are back to the vets tomorrow and the bill is just going up and up. Oh well, we have to get him better.

I am sitting out with him now with a fruit smoothie and the laptop while he gets a bit of fresh air.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Sho - yeh you right, I can't wait to get my hands on the shops at the weekend    Just been ordering those stretchy bottoms from mothercare and next and will do tops at the weekend.  Bloody next have sold out of their maternity jeans   what a f&cking liberty   You tallies will be fine with maternity clothes cause there are loads around for your height, its short arses like me that have problems  
Hope max is better soon and isn't milking it for what its worth, you know the male species   Enjoy that sunshine won't ya..

Pots - so glad you are feeling better afte your nap.  

Jules - i'm there at 11.40am so you're in straight after me


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Angie - sent you a PM  



love and hugs to all
sorry so short off to pack for tomorrow  
xx


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Cheesy - thanks for the info  

Some girl at work just came up to me and asked me if i was pg   I said no at first and then couldn't hold out my lie any longer   Some of the stupid girlies down the other end of the office asked her to ask me and I don't even speak to them or know them    What a f&cking liberty


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank you all for your lovely messages, x

I have spoken to Catherine, who is sooo lovely. She said that she was really suprised that the embryos that survived didn't fertilise properly, that it was very unusual as they survived and could be successfully injected. After that happens, the odds are more in the favour of them fertilising normally, especially as this happened normally last time.
She said though that she has high hopes for the little one we have left and that she thinks there is more a chance of ET going ahead tomorrow than not. She's calling us first thing to confirm and our ET is provisionally booked for 10.30am.
He/she is hanging in there!! maybe he/she is picking up on all the positive vibes being sent.
I said to DH, just think how comfy my extra thick womb lining-duvet will be for just the one little one to stretch out into 

*Sho and Alisha*...good luck for your scans tomorrow. Sho, I hope they let you move on now. I can't remember what time your appointments are, but may see you both if it's in the morning.

*Beanie*...congratulations again hun, and I hope your 2ww goes fast x

*Minow and Hatster*...I'm thinking of you both x

I'll let you all know how it goes in the morning.
Thanks again for all your lovely words.

Love Angie xx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Angie - so glad that you got some more positive news on your Embie. Really hope it stays strong and is your special, chosen one. Good luck hun.

Caro


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

Angie my love I'm really hoping this little embie is the one. COme on Embie, do your stuff coz you've got a fab snuggly home waiting for you       

I am now doubled over in pain, given up all hope that this could have worked and just praying that af arrives to put me out of my misery soon. I am going to have to take pain killers as I can't go on without any more. So bl&&dy typical of me not to make it to test day......will this ever work?
My body is so bloomin predictable and cr&p. Just keep saying sorry to dh coz the look in his eyes is so sad. I'll post when af arrives but I don't want to bring this positive vibe that's going on here down so will take my tears away for now.

lol
Minow x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Minow...  I have everything crossed for you hun xxxx

Love Angie xx


----------



## sho28 (Jan 10, 2006)

Evening!

Ange- glad Caroline got back to you. I am thinking positive thoughts for you and hope that it is good news tomorrow morning. I'm in at 11:10. Let me know if you want me to pop in and say hello, although thinking about it, you may well be gone by the time I get there. Good luck anyway hun 

Minow- Don't know what to say really other than 

Alisha- hopefully see you tomorrow as well. don't hide!!!  you stand more chance of spotting me than me spotting you  Good luck for you as well 

Well I am getting stressy now ahead of tomorrow, just hoping we can move on. I know that from the first stim jab onwards, the time flies, but this seems to be taking forever!!!! 

Hello to everyone else


----------



## Florrie girl (May 26, 2006)

Angie - I'm so sorry hun   what a dreadful day you've had waiting to find out but thats sounds really positive about your one special embie - i'm sure catherine wouldnt say that unless she was very confident. Wishing you lots of         for tommorow xx

Alisha and sho - good luck for tommorow

Minow


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Angie, I'm so sorry to hear your news, what a stressful day you and your DH must have had.    I am so pleased to read that you still have a little one fighting though.  I'm really hoping that all is well in the morning and that this might be the little fighter that makes it all the way.  Send you and your DH lots of  .  Will be thinking of you. 

Sho, hope all goes well for you too tomorrow and that you can move onto stimms.  As you say, once you start those injections, it will be EC before you know it.  

Minow, I am still praying that AF doesn't show although you know your own body.   Am thinking of you and Hatster.  We're here if you need us  

Hope your appointment goes well too Alisha.  

Another night of football on the TV


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Angie - thats great news about your little fighter and catherine is brill isn't she.  I'm sure you will have your little one snuggling in that duvet of yours tomorrow   

Sho - You was nearly there last time so can't imagine that you won't be moved onto stimms tomorrow.  Good luck with your scan   

Alisha - good luck with your scan too   

Minow - am sorry that your pain is causing you to double over, wish there was something I could say to make you feel better.  This thread is here to support everyone so don't feel that you have to stay away.  We're all in this together  

Haster   

Beanie - early night then   

Well I can't remember if I took my steroids this morning or not so just taken a quarter of a tablet.  I'm hoping that there's enough of it in my body anyway    Just had to put the days of the week on the packet so I don't forget again


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Angie, so sorry hun that you have had such a stressful day, i am hoping and praying that your little embie makes it and can be snuggling up in the duvet tomorrow, got everything crossed for you and dh  

Sho, goodluck with your scan tomorrow  

Minow, really hope that af stays away hun and the pain stops  

Hatster, hope everything is ok with you and that the spotting stops soon hun  

Alisha, goodluck with your scan also hun  

Karen, hey you might be having FET same time as me, i think my d/r will not start till nearly end of May though as af due around 7th/8th May, would be great to be cycle buddies, we can whinge together  

Hi to everyone, lets see if can name everyone without forgetting anyone, Emma, Tash, Gill, Kt, Pots, Beanie, Wildcats, Nibbles, Oskaria, Piglet, Ali, Fingers, Cheesy, Debs, Caro, Jules, Barney.
Is that everyone  Bet i have missed someone and they are going to   me

Luv ya all


----------



## Alisha (Jun 5, 2006)

Ang just wanted to say I'm so sorry about the outcome  it must have been very upsetting and we're all routing for that little one to stay strong for you tomorrow          who could resist that duvet 

ooohh hatster sorry you're not looking so hopeful and you've been  we're all routing for you too hun      just maybe its the aspirin after implantation ... I know you know your body and lets hope its them blinking drugs messing you about - its so stressful - we all know hun and we're all here for you 

Minow hope them af feelings have abated and again we're all routing for you too, that was a very sad post  don't take your tears away you should stay if it helps we're all here in the good and bad times it seems to of snapped at all of heels at one time or another, so we all know where you're coming from      

Wildcat not got any frosties on board yet  you must have me confused with beanie maybe  its cause your so busy having a life!!

oskira glad the 12wk scan went well must have made your heart skip a few  can't wait to experience that  well done hun

Sho hope all goes well tomorrow I'm sure you'll be lovely an down regged   see you there  sorry to hear you've got added worries with max - what a naughty kitty for being ill ... hope he gets well soon and the  can make him all better 

thanks for the goodluck vibes ladies  myra, nvh, beanie, hatster, wildcat (for the wrong reasons ), ang, pots (ditto see wildcat its her fault )

have to confess af was mightly weird this time round and wondering if the aspirin was anything to do with it  it was like niagra falls the first 2 days then nothing and about 3 days later spotting
so hope its all cleared out in there  ...we'll see

blimey its such a rollercoaster this biz  high as a kite one minute and down in the dumps the next...just hope we can all be on  one day  
hi to all you other fab ladies kt, caro, karen, ali, kerry, jules, barney, cheesy, emma, gill, nibbles, bendy, piglet and ermm [size=20pt]*emerald *    good luck for tomorrow hello to everyone else too you can  me tomorrow if i've forgotton you 
didn't want that all big ohhh well


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

AF has arrived so once again we fail to make it to test day and it's all over. Feeling empty and numb.
SOrry to end the run of good luck.
Minow x


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Oh Minow, I'm so so very sorry hun, words fail me   It's all so very unfair!
I'm thinking of you and wish I could give you a hug in person.  
All my love to you and your DH.

Love Angie xx


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Minow - thinking of you. Wish there was something I could say but I know there isn't. I'm so sorry hun.  

Sho - good luck for your scan. Really hope you can move onto Stimms now. I'm sure you will be able to and the wait will have been worth it to stimm properly.

Angie - really hoping you get good news about your little fighter. Fingers crossed for you.

Beanie - think you said you were Working from Home today. Take it easy. Hope you are doing ok.

Haster - hope you are ok.

Hello to Emma, Tash, Gill, Nibbles, Oskara, Piglet, Ali, Cheesy, Jules, Kt, Pots, Mr and Mrs W and anyone else reading.

We did our first Stimm injection yesterday and, shock horror, I did it MYSELF! I am very squeamish and faint very easily so this is quite a  . It was absolutely fine! I don't honestly think I could have done it with a syringe but with the injector pen it was fine. Really hope WN will let me use an Injector Pen when (or hopefully if) we go back there.

Take care
Caro


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Oh Minow, I'm so so sorry to hear your news.  My thoughts are with you and your DH at this awful time. As Angie says, it's so unfair.

Thinking of you both.  

LOL xx


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey, well done Caro.  Bet you were chuffed about that and at least it means that you don't have to rely on your DH all the time.  Glad that all went well.

Morning Angie, sending you lots of positive vibes this morning  

Caro, you're right, I am working at home today but have a busy one ahead - at least it's nearly the weekend


----------



## cheesyb (Oct 31, 2005)

Minow, I am so sorry honey, its just not fair, you really have had a right bashing, I am sorry

   

lots of love
cheesyb
xx

p.s catch up when I come back


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Minow - I am so so sorry   I really feel for you and dh and I hope that you both can pick yourselves up from this again and keep going.  I know you have in the back of your mind about your borderline protein S so maybe this is the answer for you next time.  But for now, sending you and dh big hugs  

Haster  

Emerald  

Alisha - You're not wrong about the roller coaster, being high one minute and low the next and it doesn't end with tx I can tell ya.  I ready to enter the looney bin I think    Af can sometimes be weird but two days of heavy bleeding is normal.  Thats what my acu person said anyway  

Caro - well done on the injection, its easy when you know how although it took me til my 3rd tx to do it myself  

Beanie - hope you don't get distracted working at home on such a lovely day


----------



## marmite_lover (Sep 14, 2006)

Minow - I am so so sorry hun, that is just so unfair.  Wish I could say something to make it better for you but we're all here for you if you need us.  Take care of yourself and your dh  

Angie - am really hoping you've had some good news about your special little embie.  Keeping everything crossed for you that ET goes ahead as planned    

Ali - great to hear from you and I'm so glad that you're meeting went well.  I'm sure df will come round once he's had a bit of time out x

Sho - you hanging in there mate? Thinking of you   

Beanie - hope you are taking it easy!

Caro - glad the first injection went ok  

Myra - I think my AF is due around 4th May so I don't think we'll be too far apart.  Look forward to having a moan about symptoms or lack of them soon!  

Hi to everyone else - NVH, Alisha, Emma, Kate, Cheesy, Jules, Gill, Pots, Barney, Kerry and everyone else x


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Morning

Minow I am sorry to hear your news     I hope you are ok but I am here if you need anyone to rant to.

Anyone know if all was ok with Angies embryo this morning I am assuming so as there is no news from her she probably didnt have time to post before diving to WN I have my fingers firmly crossed for you Angie and as Tash said both Debs and Cheesy only had 1 embryo viable and look where they are both now!!

Hatster hope you are still hanging in there ok  not long to go now

Hello to everyone else where has the sun gone this friday!?!?!?

Ktx


----------



## KTx (Mar 23, 2006)

Tash, sorry for some reason it has just made me think dont rush out and get maternity jeans as they will be no good for you at all at the moment as I have 2 pairs that my friend has lent me and I have tried loads and I cannot wear any of them yet even 2 dress sizes lower than me as they are really made for large bumps they dont seem to have any decent early pregnancy jeans anywhere what I have done is brought some low hipster jeans and I wear those under my tum and if I have a top that is short I wear the belly bands, however i have brought a nice pair of Next Maternity brown combats and they are really comfy but again are mainly underbump as apposed to over and maternity joggers from babies r us - but to be fair they might be far too long for you as I am not sure if they do short ones but great for me (at 5ft 11)


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Tash, you may want to try the maternity jeans from Dorethy Perkins.  They do a petite range in there and also a short length which I needed as I'm only 5ft 2".  

Kate, I must have been really fat by 10 weeks as I could wear them with no problems


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thanks for the info kate and Beanie, i'll bare that in mind  
I think maybe we should chill it a bit on all this pg clothing chitty chat after yesterday cause i'm afraid we might have scared
everyone off and I would hate to do that.    Its not like this thread to be really quiet  

I want everyone to go back to taking the pee and being rude     Its much more fun  

Sorry everyone    (but i'm not going anywhere so you can bugger off if you're thinking that)   

Come out come out where ever you are


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

I'm still here but don't have much to say.

Maybe you could tell me what you are thinking for our pictures/profiles for May because I'm 2 months behind and clearly need a lot of notice to get a picture organised!

Caro


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Me neither  
Yes you are way behind with your picture! Hmmm wonder what we can do for May then    We should try and find something funny cause when we did 'little britain' i used to   when logging onto FF....not sure what there is funny to do though


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeah must admit im fed up with this join the club business that Kate and Piglet keep mentioning and the m/c rates at seeing a h/b at 6wks reduces it down to 3% well as you know Kate myself and beanie are one of those 3% after m/c at 9wks and beanie at 12wks  

Tash-Love ya loads though


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - love the smiley   Love you both too  

Emma - yeh I guess its hard hearing things like that and it doesn't help when you have the queen of paranoi here   
I'll try and be good but you'll have to put up with me moaning about my 'lack of symptoms' and you have full permission to  
me cause I think I need it  

Right then girlies....can you come up with a theme for May for our avators    Pots you seem to be having your own theme going on there    are you gonna join us in May  

Was gonna have half day at work today but don't want to be at home alone with my crazy head today    Imagine being scared of your own head


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-You know i havent got a problem with you honey its as i said in my last post some people can be so insensitive now they have got what they have wanted and we all just feel excluded from the 2 days or constant conversation about babies etc etc.
This isnt a bun in the oven thread and i like everyone else love hearing about scans and seeing scan pics and am always the 1st person to encourage it but when it is constant days on end about maternity clothes, how m/c rates are, joining the exclusive elite club we feel a bit of a failure and it must be hard on people this week that have got bfns  


I like little britain


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Yeahhhhh pets is good, although not everyone has pets


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

How about favourite 80's Pop Stars? Are we all old enough??


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

yeah thats sounds good


----------



## Minow (Aug 2, 2005)

I'd be quite greatful if some of the extra baby/preg chat got saved for other threads.....of course I love to know how you are all doing but boy it does make it hard right now with all the preg chat...clothes etc. Sorry!  

Well, I guess I was so prepared for the fact that it hadn't worked that I've been more able to get myself organised. DH and I have just sat here and done loads of research and I have a huge list of questions and thoughts for MR C. Gona give it to him and not take any    We can't go through with this all again and not have more idea as to what is going wrong. I haven't rung Woking yet coz they will just want me to test on Monday so there's little point in ringing them before then but I will ring then and then get on with the follow up. I may be picking your brains over the next few weeks coz I am gona leave no stone unturned! I doubt we will manage another treatment before October (that seems such a long time away) but between now and then I want to be tested for every bloomin thing.

THanks for your lovely words today (and over the past few days) It means a lot to me. I'm sure there will be more tears but right now I am in a fighting mood. I will not let this get me down (well I'll try hard anyway)

Sorry I can't really manage personals at the moment though....I think my brain is bursting a bit as it is at the moment.

lol
Minow x


----------



## MrWildcat (Jun 2, 2006)

Tash - I think you meant BEAR that in mind, though if you don't get the stretchy pants you might have been right all along ...

What? what? someone had to lower the tone today! ! !



NVH said:


> Thanks for the info kate and Beanie, i'll bare that in mind


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Minow-Good girl keep strong honey and i think more tests as this is the 3rd time that your a/f has come early ask for gestone as your progesterone levels dont seem to be high enough hence a/f coming early


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Good to see you in fighting spirit Minow. Best way to be.


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Pots - don't you mean April    

Emma - Yeh your right, we should either stick to pm'ing or pay a visit to BIO thread when we want to know something  
I've got fish   and stop those one liners lady  

Caro - i'm only just barely old enough  

Ok bagsy wham then   

MrW - ok Mr know it all    but we love it when you lower the tone  

Minow - yeh you've got take the bull by the horns this time and give MrC what for and INSIST on something for the proc    Ring WN when you feel like it, no pressure.  Just concentrate on you and dh for now  

Blimey - can't get a bloody word in edge ways now, every time i hit the post button theres another post or two or three


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-Fish   say no more


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

Minow, glad to hear that you're going to keep fighting.  

Sorry if I have offended anyone  

What about the muppets for our next theme?


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

You nutter beanie you havent offended anyone


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

Oooh muppets is a good idea. Think I prefer that to my own idea! Are there enough muppets for us all? (didn't watch much TV as a kid - making it up for it in adulthood though!)


----------



## beanie35 (Apr 28, 2006)

I thought the same thing Caro but just googled it and there seems to be loads.  More than I remember anyway!


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - what you trying to say    you can be one of those old men in the box for a muppet  

beanie - muppets is cool,.....OK bagsy animal    cause that suits my personality at the moment  

Pots - you can be miss piggy (DQ)  

Ok lets do muppets then - agree


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash you can be the other old man in a box then


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Emma - yeh you're probably right    but what are their names  

OK here's a list I can remember...

Kermit
Miss Piggy
Animal
Gonzo
Cookie monster
Bert
Ernie
Swedish cook? don't know the name  
bald doctor (don't know the name)

OK I give up


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Swedish cook could be nibbles as she is swedish  

I could be cookie monster as i like eating


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pmsl   pots thats so funny


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

What about me pots


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Good Afternoon guys,

Thanks for all your good wishes. The good vibes worked, our little fighter made it!  we have a perfect little 2 cell embryo on board  
Mr.C told me to 'think sticky thoughts now'...me thinks he's been lurking on here    (Hi Mr.C if you lurk later), Oh and he also told DH that I'm not allowed to do housework for 6months  , yayyyy, wtg Mr.C!!

Everyone was so lovely at Woking, Catherine was so supportive, and both Ann and Sue made a point of asking how we were.
They were running about 30mins late with the ET's so I was hoping to see Sho, I must have just missed her when I went into my ET. 
I hope you got good news Sho and good luck for Alisha too today x

This will make you laugh...when in with the nurse after ET (I've forgotten her name, but really sweet little one who's a midwife), she was asking me how I got on with cyclogest last time and did I get painful trapped wind? To which DH responded...oooh noooo, trust me, it wasn't trapped!!!  I told him off as it made me laugh and I didn't want to move our little fighter!

We have named our little fighter 'Rocky' for obvious reasons. It feels different this time as he/she seems to have formed a little personality already. What with being the only one of 12 that made it, I just hope he/she continues to battle just as hard.  

Minow...another huge hug for you hun, I'm thinking of you both   

Love Angie xxx


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Pots-No  

Angie-Well done   lets hope he does what he should be doing


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Thats really funny, you two don't much about...i'm gonna find animal  

Emma - yeh thats so you  

Pots - perfect  

Angie - thats great news     I'm so thrilled for you and what a relief.  Now put those feet up and enjoy being PUPO


----------



## NVH (Apr 20, 2006)

Ok here I am equipped with chain too


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Tash-He really looks like you   same build and everything


----------



## caro01 (Aug 16, 2006)

So glad that your little fighter made it Angie - Rocky is a great name for him/her! Take it easy - you must be exhausted after the roller coaster few days you've had.

Caro


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

going to be starting a new thread in a minute and locking this one so please save any messages you may be typing....

thanks
Natasha


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New thread this way....

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=91802.0

N x


----------

